# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  إظهار رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

## أبو مالك المديني

إن إبراز جوانب شخصية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الإنسانية ، والاستفادة من مواطن العبر والدروس فيها ، حري أن يحيي في الأمة روح العزة والسُّؤدد ، ويُصلح ما فسد من أخلاقها وآدابها ، بسبب الزحف الحضاري للأمم المختلفة التي سيطرت بقوتها وثقافاتها وإعلامها على وسائل التوجيه والتربية في شتى المجالات . وإن إظهار ما جُبل عليه من حسن الخلق ، والرِّفق في المعاملة ، والعدل في الغضب والرِّضا ، والحلم والأناة ، لهو من أكبر الدواعي على يؤثر تأثيرًا بالغًا في إقبال الناس على دعوته ، والسماع له ، ولا غرو فقد زكَّاه الله - عز وجل - من فوق سبع سماوات ، زكى عقله فقال : { وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى (1) مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى } زكى لسانه فقال : { وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى  } زكى قلبه فقال : { مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى } زكى بصره فقال : {مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى } زكى صدره فقال : { أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ } زكى خلقه فقال : { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ }  زكاه كله فقال : { وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ }
وقد قال له ربه : { فَبِمَا رَحْمَة مِّنَ اللهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَو كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ القَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ } 
وكان لهذا الخلُق الرَّفيع أكبر الأثر في الإقبال على هذا الدين العظيم ، وذلك أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان بعيدا عن أساليب العنف والشدة والغلظة ، فاستطاع بحسن عرضه وكمال خلقه وصدقه ، أن تتسلل دعوته إلى بيوت مكة شيئا فشيئا ، حتى غزت بيوت كبار كفار مكة ؛ فاتهمه حينها كفار مكة بأنه ساحر : يفرق بين المرء وابنه ، وبين المرء وأخيه ، وبين المرء وزوجته ، وبين المرء وعشيرته .
وإن هناك مواقف عديدة وعظيمة تدل على عظيم رحمته وشفقته بأمته وأنه بهم رءوف رحيم ، قال تعالى : { لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }.
من صور رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
1ـ عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال : كان غلام يهودي يخدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فمرض فأتاه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعوده ، فقعد عند رأسه ، فقال له : أسلم ، فنظر إلى أبيه ، وهو عنده ، فقال له : أطع أبا القاسم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأسلم فخرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يقول : الحمد لله الذي أنقذه من النار . أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه . وهذا يدل على رحمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ورأفته بالناس على وجه العموم ، حيث استبشر بإسلام هذا الغلام . . وإن تعجب فعجب من موقف والده هذا .
2ـ ومن مواقفه معهم ما قالته عائشة لرسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يا رسول الله ! هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد من يوم أحد؟ فقال : لقد لقيت من قومك ، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة ؛ إذ عرضت نفسي على عبد يا ليل بن عبد كلال ، فلم يُجبني إلى ما أردت ، فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي فلم أستفق إلا بقرن الثعالب ، فرفعت رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني ، فنظرتُ فإذا فيها جبريل ، فناداني فقال : إنَّ الله - عز وجل - قد سمع قول قومك لك ، وما ردُّوا عليك ، وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ، قال : فناداني ملك الجبال وسلَّم عليَّ ، ثم قال : يا محمد! إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك وأنا ملك الجبال ، وقد بعثني ربك إليك لتأمرني بأمرك ، فما شئت ؛ إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين . فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : بل أرجو أن يُخْرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئًا .متفق عليه
وفي هذا الموقف العظيم منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دليل على فرط رحمته وشفقته بهم ، رغم الأذى الشديد الذي لقيه من المشركين ، والقدرة على الانتقام والتشفي.
واستمر صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوته ولم ييأس ، صابرا مثابرا مرابطا ، وأحزنه عدم استجابة كثيرٍ منهم فأنزل الله عليه : { لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِع نَّفْسَكَ أَلاَّ يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ }.
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : وهذه تسليةٌ من الله لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في عدم إيمان من لم يؤمن به من الكفَّار كما قال تعالى : { فَلاَ تَذهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيهِمْ حَسَرَاتٍ } وكقوله { فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِع نَّفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَرِهِم } (1) الآية .قال مجاهد وعكرمة وقتادة وعطية والضحَّاك والحسن وغيرهم : { لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ } أي : قاتل نفسك ، قال الشاعر :
ألا أيّهذاَ البَاخعُ الحُزنُ نفسَه ... لشيء نَحَتْهُ عَنْ يَدَيه الَمقَادِرُ أهـ
فهذا موقف عظيم منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ فمع ما ناله منهم لم ينتقم وصبر وتحمل الأذى ، في سبيل أن يسلموا . وكان كذلك فقد دخلوا بعد فتح مكة في دين الله أفواجًا كما قال الله - عز وجل - : { إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللهِ وَالفَتْحُ ، وَرَأَيتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللهِ أَفْوَاجًا ، فَسَبِّح بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا } .
3ـ موقف آخر يدل على كما رحمته بأمته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تلا قول الله - عز وجل - في إبراهيم : { رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي } .وقال عيسى - عليه السلام - : { إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ }
فرفع يديه وقال : اللهُمَّ أمَّتي أمَّتي ، وبكى فقال الله - عز وجل - : يا جبريل ، اذهب إلى محمد - وربُّك أعلم - فسله ما يُبكيك ؟ فأتاه جبريل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فسأله فأخبره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما قال - وهو أعلم - فقال الله : يا جبريلُ اذهب إلى محمد فقل : إنَّا سنُرضيكَ في أمَّتك ولا نسُوءك . أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .قال القاضي عياض : هذا موافق لقول الله عز و جل ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى ]

وإلى لقاء آخر إن شاء الله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب؛ وفي موضعكم المبارك.
ومن مواقف الرحمة عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهي كثيرة -:
ما رواه البخاري ومسلم في ((الصحيحين))، قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. إِذْ جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ فَقَامَ يَبُولُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ، فَقَالَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مَهْ مَهْ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لَا تُزْرِمُوهُ دَعُوهُ» فَتَرَكُوهُ حَتَّى بَالَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دَعَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَسَاجِدَ لَا تَصْلُحُ لِشَيْءٍ مِنْ هَذَا الْبَوْلِ، وَلَا الْقَذَرِ إِنَّمَا هِيَ لِذِكْرِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، وَالصَّلَاةِ وَقِرَاءَةِ الْقُرْآنِ» أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: فَأَمَرَ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْقَوْمِ فَجَاءَ بِدَلْوٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَشَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ.
فيا لها من رحمة لا تدانيها رحمة مخلوق آخر

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي رواية عند البخاري وغيره: قَالَ الأَعْرَابِيٌّ وَهُوَ فِي الصَّلاَةِ: اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْنِي وَمُحَمَّدًا، وَلاَ تَرْحَمْ مَعَنَا أَحَدًا. فَلَمَّا سَلَّمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِلْأَعْرَابِيِ  ّ: «لَقَدْ حَجَّرْتَ وَاسِعًا» يُرِيدُ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها - كما في ((الصحيحين)): «مَا خُيِّرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ إِلَّا أَخَذَ أَيْسَرَهُمَا، مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ إِثْمًا، فَإِنْ كَانَ إِثْمًا كَانَ أَبْعَدَ النَّاسِ مِنْهُ، وَمَا انْتَقَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِنَفْسِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ تُنْتَهَكَ حُرْمَةُ اللَّهِ، فَيَنْتَقِمَ لِلَّهِ بِهَا».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما حكاه خادمه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه - كما في ((الصحيحين)) قال:
((خَدَمْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ، فَمَا قَالَ لِي: أُفٍّ، وَلاَ: لِمَ صَنَعْتَ؟ وَلاَ: أَلَّا صَنَعْتَ)).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم حتي مع غير المسلمين:
ما حدث مع أسارى بدر؛ قال ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنه كما في ((صحيح مسلم)): 
فَلَمَّا أَسَرُوا الْأُسَارَى، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرَ: «مَا تَرَوْنَ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْأُسَارَى؟» فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللهِ، هُمْ بَنُو الْعَمِّ وَالْعَشِيرَةِ، أَرَى أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ فِدْيَةً فَتَكُونُ لَنَا قُوَّةً عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ، فَعَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُمْ لِلْإِسْلَامِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَا تَرَى يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ؟» قُلْتُ: لَا وَاللهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، مَا أَرَى الَّذِي رَأَى أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى أَنْ تُمَكِّنَّا فَنَضْرِبَ أَعْنَاقَهُمْ، فَتُمَكِّنَ عَلِيًّا مِنْ عَقِيلٍ فَيَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، وَتُمَكِّنِّي مِنْ فُلَانٍ نَسِيبًا لِعُمَرَ، فَأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ أَئِمَّةُ الْكُفْرِ وَصَنَادِيدُهَا  ، فَهَوِيَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَلَمْ يَهْوَ مَا قُلْتُ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنَ الْغَدِ جِئْتُ، فَإِذَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ قَاعِدَيْنِ يَبْكِيَانِ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَخْبِرْنِي مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ تَبْكِي أَنْتَ وَصَاحِبُكَ؟ فَإِنْ وَجَدْتُ بُكَاءً بَكَيْتُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ أَجِدْ بُكَاءً تَبَاكَيْتُ لِبُكَائِكُمَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " أَبْكِي لِلَّذِي عَرَضَ عَلَيَّ أَصْحَابُكَ مِنْ أَخْذِهِمِ الْفِدَاءَ، لَقَدْ عُرِضَ عَلَيَّ عَذَابُهُمْ أَدْنَى مِنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ - شَجَرَةٍ قَرِيبَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيِّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَنْزَلَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ} [الأنفال: 67] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ {فَكُلُوا مِمَّا غَنِمْتُمْ حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا} [الأنفال: 69] فَأَحَلَّ اللهُ الْغَنِيمَةَ لَهُمْ.
فأين الذين ينعقون كالغربان: نُشِرَ الإسلامُ بحد السيف؛ فليأتوا لنا بأرحمَ منه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه وهو يصف رحمة الرسول بالأطفال إذ قال: "مَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَدًا كَانَ أَرْحَمَ بِالْعِيَالِ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّه "

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكما وأحسن إليكما .
10ـ ( وذلك باعتبار ما ذكرتما ـ مع الرجاء ترقيم ما يكتبه أي مشارك ، بارك الله فيكم جميعا ) 
ـ رحمته بعمه أبي طالب :
كان عمه أبو طالب من أشد مناصري دعوته ، ولأجل هذا حرص على إسلامه ، لكن سبق في علم الله أنه يموت كافرًا ؛ فعن سعيد بن المسيب ، عن أبيه قال : لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة جاءه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فوجد عنده أبا جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يا عم قل : لا إله إلا الله ، كلمة أشهد لك بها عند الله ، فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية : يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ، فلم يزل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعرضها عليه ، ويعيد له تلك المقالة ، حتى قال أبو طالب آخر ما كلمهم : هو على ملَّة عبد المطلب ، وأبى أن يقول : لا إله إلا الله ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  أما والله لأستغفرنَّ لك ما لم أنه عنك ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : { مَا كَانَ للنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن يَّسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَو كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الجَحِيمِ }. وأنزل الله تعالى في عمه أبي طالب مخاطبًا رسوله الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَّشَاءُ ، وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالمُهْتَدِينَ } .متفق عليه .
ومع هذا فقد نفعته مواقفه هذه مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقد قال العباس بن عبد المطلب - رضي الله عنه - للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما أغنيتَ عن عمك؟ فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك ، قال : (( هو في ضحضاح من نار ، ولولا أنا لكان في الدَّرك الأسفل من النَّار  .
والمعنى أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شفع له عند ربه حتى خفف له كما ورد في بعض روايات الحديث .
11 ـولعلَّ من أبلغ وأعظم مظاهر رحمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأمته ، موقفه في عرصات القيامة ، في يوم يشيب له الولدان يوم يفر المء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه ، عندما يشفع الشفاعة العُظمى ، كما في حديث أنس بن مالك الطويل وفيه : فأنطلقُ فأستأذنُ على ربِّي فيُؤذن لي ، فأقومُ بين يديه ، فأحمدُهُ بمحامِدَ لا أقدر عليه الآن ، يُلهمُنيه اللهُ ، ثمَّ أخِرُّ له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك ، وقل يُسمع لك وسل تُعطه ، واشفع تُشفَّع ، فأقول : ربِّ أمَّتي أمَّتي فيقالُ : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه مثقالُ حبَّةٍ من برة أو شعيرة من إيمان فأخرجه منها ، فأنطلق فأفعل ، ثمَّ أرجع إلى ربِّي فأحمده بتلك المحامد ، ثمَّ أخر له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك ، وقل يُسمع لك وسل تُعطه واشفع تُشفَّع فأقول : أمَّتي أمَّتي ، فيقال لي : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه مثقال حبَّةٍ من خردل من إيمان فأخرجه منها ، فأنطلق فأفعل ، ثمَّ أعود إلى ربي فأحمده بتلك المحامد ، ثمَّ أخر له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك وقل يُسمع لك ، وسل تُعطه واشفع تشفَّع ، فأقول : يا ربِّ أمتي أمتي ، فيقال لي : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه أدنى أدنى أدنى من مثقال حبَّةٍ من خردلٍ من إيمان ، فأخرجه من النَّار فأنطلق فأفعل . أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .هذه الصور المشرقة النيرة  تعطينا جانبًا عظيمًا من جوانب رأفته ورحمته وشفقته على أمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فها هو يقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : مثلي كمثل رجل استوقد نارًا فلما أضاءت ما حولها ، جعل الفراشُ وهذه الدَّواب التي في النَّار يقعن فيها ، وجعل يحجُزُهُنَّ ويغلبنَهُ ، فيقتحمنَ فيها ، قال : فذلكُم مثلي ومثلُكُم ، أنا آخِذٌ بحُجَزِكُم عن النَّار ، هلمُّ عن النَّار ، هلمُّ عن النَّار . . فتغلبُوني تقحَّمون فيها . خرجه مسلم أيضا . وبوب النووي في المنهاج كتاب الفضائل فقال :  باب شفقته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أمته ومبالغة في تحذيرهم مما يضرهم 
وصدق ـ بأبي هو وأمي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ؛ فكم واجهه من أذى قريش ، حين ضربوه وسبوه ، وأخرجوه من أحب البلاد إليه وما زال يدعوهم ويدعوهم ، ويعفو عن مُسيئهم ، ويحلم عليهم حتى أنقذ الله به الكثير منهم من النَّار .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

12 ـ وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يخشى أن يموت قومه على الكفر ، وتتجلى رأفته ورحمته في أبهى صورها في دعوته لهم ، وإصراره على إنقاذهم من النار ، مع ما جابهوه به من الأذى والاستهزاء والسُّخرية والعناد . فعن ابن عباس قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : { وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ } . صعد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الصَّفا ، فجعل يُنادي : يا بني فهر ! يا بني عدي ! لبطون قريش حتى اجتمعوا ، فجعل الرَّجل إذا لم يستطع أن يَخرج أرسل رسولاً لينظر ما هو ، فجاء أبو لهب وقريش فقال : أرأيتكم لو أخبرتكم أن خيلاً بالوادي تُريد أن تغير عليكم أكنتم مصدقيَّ ؟ قالوا : نعم ، ما جربنا عليك إلا صدقًا . قال : فإنِّي نذير لكم بين يدي عذابٍ شديدٍ . فقال أبو لهب : تبًا لك سائر اليوم ألهذا جمعتنا فنزلت : { تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَب وَّتَبَّ ، مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ } . أخرجه البخاري وغيره .ومن هذا أيضا أنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصا عليهم ، رحيما بهم ، مشفقا كالأب الحنون ، فعن أبي موسى الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : قال : إن مثلي ومثل ما بعثني الله به ، كمثل رجل أتى قومه فقال : يا قوم إني رأيت الجيش بعيني وإني أنا النذير العريان فالنجاء فأطاعه طائفة من قومه فأدلجوا فانطلقوا على مهلتهم وكذبت طائفة منهم فأصبحوا مكانهم فصبحهم الجيش فأهلكهم واجتاحهم فذلك مثل من أطاعني واتبع ما جئت به ومثل من عصاني وكذب ما جئت به من الحق . أخرجه البخاري ومسلم . وبوب عليه النووي في المنهاج : ( باب شفقته صلى الله عليه و سلم على أمته )  والنذير العريان معناه كما قال العلماء : أصله أن الرجل إذا أراد إنذار قومه وإعلامهم بما يوجب المخافة نزع ثوبه وأشار به إليهم إذا كان بعيدا منهم ليخبرهم بما دهمهم ، وأكثر ما يفعل هذا ربيئة قومه وهو طليعتهم ورقيبهم . فنادى عليهم : فالنجاء . أي : اطلبوا النجاء . كل هذا لحرصه عليهم ورحمته وشفقته بهم .

----------


## سليم عبدالمالك

رابط الموضوع :  http://www.assakina.com/politics/593...#ixzz2Vpqo7ROv

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا لكنه مختصر ومقتصر على معاملة غير المسلمين ، ونحن هنا نظهر رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم للعالمين مع المسلمين وغيرهم من الصغار الكبار والرجال والنساء ، ناهيك عن أننا قصدنا التوسع  بقدر الإمكان ، وذلك بإيراد الإخوان المشاركين هنا جزاهم الله خيرا زيادات يثرون به الموضوع . ونشترط صحة الأحاديث والآثار في ذلك ، وما ذكر ـ في الرابط المشار إليه ـ من حديث : اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء . لا يصح . ولك الشكر على إفادتنا . نفع الله بك .
ومن رأفته ورحمته مثلا في واقعة أمامة بنت بنته وهو يحملها في الصلاة ، وسأذكرها لاحقا ـ بإذن الله ـ لشغلي الآن ، والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

13 ـ ومن رحمته وشفقته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصغار ، ما جاء من حديث أبي قتادة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يصلي وهو حامل أمامه بنت زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ولأبي العاص بن الربيع ، فإذا قام حملها وإذا سجد وضعها . متفق عليه .
وقد حملها رحمة بها وشفقة عليها لما كانت العرب تألفه من كراهة البنات وحملهن فخالفهم في ذلك حتى في الصلاة للمبالغة في ردعهم والبيان بالفعل قد يكون أقوى من القول ، كما قاله العلماء ، فيما نقله الحافظ في الفتح عن بعضهم .
وقال ابن حجر أيضا : وفيه تواضعه صلى الله عليه و سلم وشفقته على الأطفال وإكرامه لهم جبرا لهم ولوالديهم .أهـ
قلت : ففيه حسن خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورأفته وملاطفته للصبيان جبرا لهم ولوالديهم، وهذا فيه التواضع مع الصبيان، وسائر الضعفة ورحمتهم وملاطفتهم، ولذا أعاد البخاري ـ لله دره ـ هذا الحديث في كتاب الأدب ـ وبوب عليه: باب رحمة الولد وتقبيله ومعانقته .
فائدة تتعلق بالحديث : قال الحافظ ابن رجب في الفتح : وقال ابن أبي شيبة : من فعل ذلك على ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، رجونا أن تكون صلاته تامة . قال : ويجزئ عمن فعل كفعل أبي برزة في صلاته .  
 قال الجوزجاني : وأقول : إن اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نجاة لا رجاء ، وإنما الرجاء في اتباع غيره فيما لم يكن عنه .
ثم خرج حديث أبي قتادة في حمل أمامة بإسناده .
ومراده : الإنكار على ابن أبي شيبة في قوله : ( ( أرجو ) ) ، وأن مثل هذا لا ينبغي أن يكون فيه رجاء ؛ فإنه اتباع لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك نجاة وفلاح .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

14 ـ وكذا في حديث بُرَيْدَةَ قال : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَخْطُبُنَا، فَجَاءَ الْحَسَنُ، وَالْحُسَيْنُ عَلَيْهِمَا قَمِيصَانِ أَحْمَرَانِ يَمْشِيَانِ وَيَعْثُرَانِ، فَنَزَلَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْمِنْبَرِ، فَحَمَلَهُمَا فَوَضَعَهُمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " صَدَقَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ: {إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ} [التغابن: 15] نَظَرْتُ إِلَى هَذَيْنِ الصَّبِيَّيْنِ يَمْشِيَانِ وَيَعْثُرَانِ، فَلَمْ أَصْبِرْ حَتَّى قَطَعْتُ حَدِيثِي وَرَفَعْتُهُمَا ". خرجه أحمد وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم .
وقد قطع الخطبة صلى الله عليه وسلم وما طابت نفسه حتى نزل فحملهما ؛ رحمة ورأفة بهما وهو الرءوف الرحيم صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال المباركفوري في تحفة الأحوذي : قوله : إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة . أي : اختبار وابتلاء من الله تعالى لخلقه ليعلم من يطيعه ممن يعصيه فلم أصبر أي عنهما لتأثير الرحمة والرقة في قلبي حتى قطعت حديثي أي كلامي في الخطبة ..أهـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

15- ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحيوان:
ما رواه أبوداود عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي سَفَرٍ، فَانْطَلَقَ لِحَاجَتِهِ فَرَأَيْنَا حُمَرَةً مَعَهَا فَرْخَانِ فَأَخَذْنَا فَرْخَيْهَا، فَجَاءَتِ الْحُمَرَةُ فَجَعَلَتْ تَفْرِشُ، فَجَاءَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: «مَنْ فَجَعَ هَذِهِ بِوَلَدِهَا؟ رُدُّوا وَلَدَهَا إِلَيْهَا». وَرَأَى قَرْيَةَ نَمْلٍ قَدْ حَرَّقْنَاهَا فَقَالَ: «مَنْ حَرَّقَ هَذِهِ؟» قُلْنَا: نَحْنُ. قَالَ: «إِنَّهُ لَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُعَذِّبَ بِالنَّارِ إِلَّا رَبُّ النَّارِ».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

16- ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحيوان:
ما ورد في الصحيحين  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، قَالَ: مَرَّ ابْنُ عُمَرَ بِنَفَرٍ قَدْ نَصَبُوا دَجَاجَةً يَتَرَامَوْنَهَ  ا، فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا ابْنَ عُمَرَ تَفَرَّقُوا عَنْهَا، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: «مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا؟ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَعَنَ مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا».
وفي لفظ عند البخاري: «لَعَنَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ مَثَّلَ بِالحَيَوَانِ».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

17- ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحيوان:
ما رواه البخاري عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " بَيْنَمَا رَجُلٌ يَمْشِي بِطَرِيقٍ، اشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِ العَطَشُ، فَوَجَدَ بِئْرًا فَنَزَلَ فِيهَا، فَشَرِبَ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ، فَإِذَا كَلْبٌ يَلْهَثُ، يَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى مِنَ العَطَشِ، فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ: لَقَدْ بَلَغَ هَذَا الكَلْبَ مِنَ العَطَشِ مِثْلُ الَّذِي كَانَ بَلَغَ بِي، فَنَزَلَ البِئْرَ فَمَلَأَ خُفَّهُ ثُمَّ أَمْسَكَهُ بِفِيهِ، فَسَقَى الكَلْبَ فَشَكَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ فَغَفَرَ لَهُ " قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ [ص:10]، وَإِنَّ لَنَا فِي البَهَائِمِ أَجْرًا؟ فَقَالَ: «نَعَمْ، فِي كُلِّ ذَاتِ كَبِدٍ رَطْبَةٍ أَجْرٌ».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

18-ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحيوان:
ما رواه أحمد وغيره عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ، قَالَ: أَرْدَفَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ خَلْفَهُ، فَأَسَرَّ إِلَيَّ حَدِيثًا لَا أُخْبِرُ بِهِ أَحَدًا وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَحَبُّ مَا اسْتَتَرَ بِهِ فِي حَاجَتِهِ هَدَفٌ، أَوْ حَائِشُ نَخْلٍ، فَدَخَلَ يَوْمًا حَائِطًا مِنْ حِيطَانِ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَإِذَا جَمَلٌ قَدِ أتَاهُ فَجَرْجَرَ، وَذَرَفَتْ عَيْنَاهُ - قَالَ بَهْزٌ، وَعَفَّانُ: فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَنَّ وَذَرَفَتْ عَيْنَاهُ - فَمَسَحَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَرَاتَهُ وَذِفْرَاهُ، فَسَكَنَ، فَقَالَ: «مَنْ صَاحِبُ الْجَمَلِ؟» فَجَاءَ فَتًى مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَقَالَ: هُوَ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَقَالَ: «أَمَا تَتَّقِي اللَّهَ فِي هَذِهِ الْبَهِيمَةِ الَّتِي مَلَّكَكَهَا اللَّهُ، إِنَّهُ شَكَا إِلَيَّ أَنَّكَ تُجِيعُهُ وَتُدْئِبُهُ».

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك ، ما شاء الله .
لقد سبق نبي الرحمة هؤلاء الذين يتشدقون بحقوق الحيوان ، وأسسوا ما يعرف بـ : منظمة حقوق الحيوان . بأكثر من ألف وأربعمائة سنة .
لكن لقد غلت هذه المنظمة غلوا عجيبا حتى تعدوا وظلموا ، فانظر ماذا حدث :
لقد غلت مُنظمة حقوق الحيوان حينما حدثت مشكلةُ كثرةُ القردةِ في الهند في عاصمتها نيودلهي فآذت الناس والمواطنين مما اضطرهم إلى التسلُحِ بالعصى والحجارة لحماية أنفسهم ضد هجمات هذه القردة فهم لا يقتلونها لأنها مُقدسةٌ في ديانتهم ،وليست هذه هي المشكلة لكن ما تبنته هذه المنظمة من موقفٍ غريبٍ فقالت : " إن المشكلة ليست زيادُة أعداد القردةِ بل زيادةُ أعدادِ البشر وقالوا إن البشر قد استولوا على الأراضي التي كانت القردة تعيشُ فيها، وأكلوا الثمار التي كانت تتغذى عليها ولذا لم تجد القردة سبيلاً للبقاء سوى الُلجوءِ إلى المُدُنِ" الأنترنت( بي بي سي أونلاين،بتاريخ 15/01/01 )بعنون القردة تغزو الحكومة الهندية .
وهذا قول عجيب دال على قلة العقل والبصيرة ، فسبحان الله كيف ابتعد هؤلاء عن مقتضى العقل والحكمة وكيف عُكست المفاهيم والحقائق عندهم ، فجعلوا القردة بمستوى يكاد يصل إلى مستوى البشر ومكانتهم ، بل أعلى ، فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام ، الذي تنضبط به الأمور . وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم : إن الذي حملهم على هذا ـ بزعمهم ـ رأفتهم ورحمتهم بالحيوان ؟! سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

19ـ ومن الدلائل على رحمته ، عدم دعائه على المشركين ـ كما ذكر في الحديث المذكور آنفا برقم (2) وكذا ما جاء عن أبي هريرة قال : قيل : يا رسول الله ، ادع على المشركين . قال : إني لم أبعث لعانا ، وإنما بعثت رحمة . رواه مسلم في صحيحه . 
بعث صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للناس عامة وللمؤمنين خاصة متخلقا بوصفي الرحمان الرحيم ، ولقوله تعالى: وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين.
 قال العلماء : أما للمؤمنين فظاهر وأما للكافرين فلأن العذاب رفع عنهم في الدنيا بسببه ، كما قال تعالى :{ وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم } . فعذاب الاستئصال مرتفع عنهم ببركة وجوده إلى يوم القيامة .
وبعث صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة ، وذلك من خلال المبالغة في النصح لهم ، والحرص على إيمانهم ، وبالصبر على جنانهم واعتداء الكثير منهم ، وترك الدعاء عليهم ؛ إذ لو دعا عليهم لهلكوا . وهذه الرحمة يشترك فيها المؤمن والكافر ، أما رحمته الخاصة فلمن هداه الله تعالى ، ونؤر قلبه بالإيمان ، وزين جوارحه بالطاعة .
قال المناوي في فيض القدير:  لأنه حشي بالرحمة والرأفة فاستنار قلبه بنور الله فرقت الدنيا في عينه فبذل نفسه في جنب الله فكان رحمة ومفزعا ومأمنا وغياثا وأمانا فالعذاب لم يقصد من بعثه .
20ـ كذلك من رحمته بالمؤمنين ، ما جاء من حديث أبي هريرة أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، وقال : يا رسول الله ، هلكت ! فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما أهلكك . فقال الرجل: وقعت على امرأتي في رمضان - فقال له النبي صلى الله : فهل تجد ما تعتق به رقبة ؟ قال: لا . قال : فهل تستطيع أن تصوم شهرين متتاليين ؟ فقال : لا . قال : فهل تجد ما تطعم ستين مسكينا ؟ . قال : لا. ثم جلس. فأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرق فيه تمر ، فأعطاه إياه وقال له : تصدق بهذا . فقال الرجل: على أفقر منا ؟! فما بين لابتيها أحوج إليه منا . فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت أنيابه ، ثم قال : اذهب فأطعمه أهلك . متفق عليه .
فالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينهر هذا الرجل ، ولم يشتمه ولم يوبخه ، لأنه جاء نادماً تائباً خائفاً ، فرأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعلمه وحكمته أن هذا الرجل لا يستحق أن يوبخ ، بل يبين له الحق الذي جاء من عند الله ، ويعامل بالرفق واللين وهذا من رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم  التي مدحه الله تعالى بها في كتابه حيث قال :{ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ } . وقال تعالى :{ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

21 ـ رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالعبد المملوك ، قد حرص صلى الله عليه وسلم على المملوك والرأفة به وعدم تكيفه ما لا يطيق ، فعن أبي هريرة : عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال ( للمملوك طعامه وكسوته ولا يكلف من العمل إلا ما يطيق ) وفي حديث آخر عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( إذا صنع لأحدكم خادمه طعامه ثم جاءه به وفقد ولى حره ودخانه فلقعده معه فليأكل فإن كان الطعام مشفوها قليلا فليضع في يده منه أكلة أو أكلتين )  قال داود ـ أحد رواة الحديث ، وهو ابن قيس ـ : يعني لقمة أو لقمتين .
وقوله : ( وقد ولى حره ودخانه ) الولى مثل الرمى القرب أي ومن حق من ولى حر شيء وشدته أن يلي قره وراحته فقد تعلقت به نفسه وشم رائحته 
قوله : ( مشفوها ) المشفوه القليل لأن الشفاه كثرت عليه حتى صار قليلا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

22 ـ  وكذلك من رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأولاد ما صح من حديث أبي هريرة أن الأقرع بن حابس أبصر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقبل الحسن فقال إن لي عشرة من الولد ما قبلت واحدا منهم : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنه من لايرحم لا يرحم . متفق عليه .
23 ـ وعن عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ أَتُقَبِّلُونَ الصِّبْيَانَ فَمَا نُقَبِّلُهُمْ . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَوَأَمْلِكُ لَكَ أَنْ نَزَعَ اللهُ مِنْ قَلْبِكَ الرَّحْمَةَ. متفق عليه .
24 ـ وكذا من حديث أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ولد لي الليلة غلام فسميته باسم أبي إبراهيم ثم دفعته إلى أم سيف امرأة قين يقال له : أبو سيف فانطلق يأتيه واتبعته فانتهينا إلى أبي سيف وهو ينفخ بكيره قد امتلأ البيت دخانا فأسرعت المشي بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقلت يا أبا سيف أمسك جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فأمسك فدعا النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالصبي فضمه إليه وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول فقال أنس : لقد رأيته وهو يكيد بنفسه بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  فدمعت عينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال : تدمع العين ويحزن القلب ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا والله يا إبراهيم إنا بك لمحزونون . متفق عليه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن الأحاديث الرائعة التي كثر كلام العلماء عنه ، وفيه من الفوائد والأحكام العلمية والعملية ، وهو أيضا يبرز معالم الرحمة عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصحابه ، ويصبر عليهم ويحلم بهم ، ألا وهو حديث :
 مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ السُّلَمِيِّ، قَالَ: بَيْنَا نَحْنُ نُصَلِّي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذْ عَطَسَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَرْحَمُكَ اللهُ، فَرَمَانِي الْقَوْمُ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ  ، فَقُلْتُ: وَاثُكْلَ أُمِّيَاهْ مَا شَأْنُكُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ قَالَ: فَجَعَلُوا يَضْرِبُونَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ عَلَى أَفْخَاذِهِمْ، فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُمْ يُصْمِتُونِي، لَكِنِّي سَكَتُّ، فَلَمَّا صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَبِأَبِي هُوَ وَأُمِّي مَا رَأَيْتُ مُعَلِّمًا قَبْلَهُ وَلَا بَعْدَهُ أَحْسَنَ تَعْلِيمًا مِنْهُ، وَاللهِ مَا كَهَرَنِي وَلَا شَتَمَنِي وَلَا ضَرَبَنِي قَالَ: " إِنَّ هَذِهِ الصَّلَاةَ لَا يَصْلُحُ فِيهَا شَيْءٌ مِنْ كَلَامِ النَّاسِ هَذَا، إِنَّمَا هِيَ التَّسْبِيحُ وَالتَّكْبِيرُ وَقِرَاءَةُ الْقُرْآنِ " أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنَّا قَوْمٌ حَدِيثُ عَهْدٍ بِالْجَاهِلِيَّ  ةِ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ اللهُ بِالْإِسْلَامِ، وَإِنَّ مِنَّا قَوْمًا يَأْتُونَ الْكُهَّانَ قَالَ: " فَلَا تَأْتُوهُمْ " قُلْتُ: إِنَّ مِنَّا قَوْمًا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ قَالَ: " ذَاكَ شَيْءٌ يَجِدُونَهُ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ، فَلَا يَصُدَّنَّهُمْ " قُلْتُ: إِنَّ مَنَّا قَوْمًا يَخُطُّونَ قَالَ: " كَانَ نَبِيٌّ يَخُطُّ، فَمَنْ وَافَقَ خَطَّهُ فَذَلِكَ " قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ لِي جَارِيَةٌ تَرْعَى غَنَمًا لِي فِي قِبَلِ أُحُدٍ وَالْجَوَّانِيَ  ّةِ، فَاطَّلَعْتُهَا ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ، فَإِذَا الذِّئْبُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ بِشَاةٍ مِنْ غَنَمِهَا، وَأَنَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ آسَفُ كَمَا يَأْسَفُونَ، لَكِنِّي صَكَكْتُهَا صَكَّةً، فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَظَّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَيَّ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَفَلَا أُعْتِقُهَا ؟ قَالَ: " ائْتِنِي بِهَا " فَأَتَيْتُهُ بِهَا فَقَالَ لَهَا: " أَيْنَ اللهُ ؟ " فَقَالَتْ: فِي السَّمَاءِ، قَالَ: " مَنْ أَنَا ؟ " قَالَتْ: أَنْتَ رَسُولُ اللهِ، قَالَ: " أَعْتِقْهَا، فَإِنَّهَا مُؤْمِنَةٌ " وَقَالَ مَرَّةً: " هِيَ مُؤْمِنَةٌ، فَأَعْتِقْهَا " أخرجه مسلم وأحمد وغيرهما . وهو حديث عظيم جليل القدر ، اتفق علي صحته أصحاب الحديث ، ولا مطعن فيه خلافا للمبتدعين الضلال ، نسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا وإياهم إلى الحق .
قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله : تصوروا نفسية هذا الإنسان الذي شعر بعد زمن أنه مخطئ، والرسول يقبل عليه، ماذا تتصور أن يفعل الرسول معه؟! هل يريد أن يؤنبه أو أن يجهله، مثلما يعامل مشايخنا إلا قليلاً منهم؟ إذا أخطأ شخص خطيئة تافهة يتمنى من شدة التأنيب أن الأرض تبلعه، ربما تصور هذا معاوية ، أي: أن الرسول عليه السلام لما أتى أليه يريد أن يخطئه ويؤنبه، قال معاوية : ( فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل إلي، فوالله ما ضربني، ولا قهرني، ولا شتمني، وإنما قال لي: إن هذه الصلاة لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس، إنما هي تسبيح وتكبير وتحميد ) لما رأى معاوية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الخلق اللطيف الناعم، كأنه عاد إلى نفسه يحاسبها أنه جاهل، فلا بد أن يتعلم، لذلك أخذ يلقي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السؤال بعد السؤال .أهـ
وقال أبو عمر ابن عبد البر في التمهيد 22/80 : معاني هذا الحديث واضحة يستغنى عن الكلام فيها وأما قوله: "أين الله فقالت في السماء" فعلى هذا أهل الحق لقول الله عز وجل:{أَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ} ولقوله: {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ} ولقوله: {تَعْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ} ومثل هذا في القرآن كثير قد أتينا عليه في باب ابن شهاب في حديث النزول وفيه رد على المعتزلة وبيان لتأويل قول الله عز وجل: {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى} ولم يزل المسلمون في كل زمان إذا دهمهم أمر وكربهم غم يرفعون وجوههم وأيديهم إلى السماء رغبة إلى الله عز وجل في الكف عنهم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*26- ومن رحمته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه بالنساء:
لما كانت طبيعة النساء الضعف وقلة التحمل، كانت العناية بهنّ أعظم، والرفق بهنّ أكثر، وقد تجلّى ذلك في خلقه وسيرته على أكمل وجه، فحثّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على رعاية البنات والإحسان إليهنّ ، وكان يقول : (من ولي من البنات شيئاً فأحسن إليهن كن له سترا من النار)، بل إنه شدّد في الوصية بحق الزوجة والاهتمام بشؤونها فقال: (ألا واستوصوا بالنساء خيرا؛ فإنهنّ عوان عندكم ليس تملكون منهن شيئا غير ذلك، إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة).

وضرب - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أروع الأمثلة في التلطّف مع أهل بيته، حتى إنه كان يجلس عند بعيره فيضع ركبته وتضع صفية رضي الله عنها رجلها على ركبته حتى تركب البعير، وكان عندما تأتيه ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها يأخذ بيدها ويقبلها، ويجلسها في مكانه الذي يجلس فيه.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*27- رحمته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه بالضعفاء:
وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يهتمّ بأمر الضعفاء والخدم، الذين هم مظنّة وقوع الظلم عليهم، والاستيلاء على حقوقهم، وكان يقول في شأن الخدم: (هم إخوانكم جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم، فمن كان أخوه تحت يده فليطعمه مما يأكل، وليلبسه مما يلبس ، ولا تكلفوهم من العمل ما يغلبهم ، فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم)، ومن مظاهر الرحمة بهم كذلك، ما جاء في قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (إذا جاء خادم أحدكم بطعامه فليقعده معه أو ليناوله منه فإنه هو الذي ولي حره ودخانه)؛ رواه ابن ماجة وأصله في مسلم.

ومثل ذلك اليتامى والأرامل ، فقد حثّ الناس على كفالة اليتيم ، وكان يقول : (أنا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة، وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى)، وجعل الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله، وكالذي يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل، واعتبر وجود الضعفاء في الأمة، والعطف عليهم سبباً من أسباب النصر على الأعداء، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أبغوني الضعفاء ؛ فإنما تنصرون وتُرزقون بضعفائكم).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*28- رحمته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه بالجمادات:
ولم تقتصر رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم على الحيوانات، بل تعدّت ذلك إلى الرحمة بالجمادات، وقد روت لنا كتب السير حادثة عجيبة تدل على رحمته وشفقته بالجمادات، وهي: حادثة حنين الجذع، فإنه لمّا شقّ على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طول القيام، استند إلى جذعٍ بجانب المنبر، فكان إذا خطب الناس اتّكأ عليه، ثم ما لبث أن صُنع له منبر، فتحول إليه وترك ذلك الجذع، فحنّ الجذع إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى سمع الصحابة منه صوتاً كصوت البعير، فأسرع إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحتضنه حتى سكن، ثم التفت إلى أصحابه فقال لهم: (لو لم أحتضنه لحنّ إلى يوم القيامة)؛ رواه أحمد.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*29- رحمته - صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه -  بالبهائم:
وشملت رحمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - البهائم التي لا تعقل، فكان يحثّ الناس على الرفق بها، وعدم تحميلها ما لا تطيق، فقد روى الإمام مسلم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: (إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء، فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القتلة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح، وليحد أحدكم شفرته، فليرح ذبيحته) ودخل النبي - صلّى الله عليه وسلم - ذات مرة بستاناً لرجل من الأنصار، فإذا فيه جَمَل، فلما رأى الجملُ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذرفت عيناه، فأتاه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمسح عليه حتى سكن، فقال: (لمن هذا الجمل؟) فجاء فتى من الأنصار فقال: لي يا رسول الله، فقال له: (أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكك الله إياها ؛ فإنه شكا لي أنك تجيعه وتتعبه)؛ رواه أبو داوود.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*30- رحمته بالأعداء:
فعلى الرغم من تعدد أشكال الأذى الذي ذاقه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه من الكفار في العهد المكي، إلا أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد ضرب المثل الأعلى في التعامل معهم، وليس أدلّ على ذلك من قصة إسلام الصحابي الجليل ثمامة بن أثال -رضي الله عنه-، عندما أسره المسلمون وأتوا به إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد، ومكث على تلك الحال ثلاثة أيام وهو يرى المجتمع المسلم عن قرب، حتى دخل الإيمان قلبه، ثم أمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإطلاقه، فانطلق إلى نخل قريب من المسجد فاغتسل، ثم دخل المسجد فقال: "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله، يا محمد: والله ما كان على الأرض وجه أبغض إلي من وجهك، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه إلي، والله ما كان من دين أبغض إلي من دينك، فأصبح دينك أحب الدين إلي، والله ما كان من بلد أبغض إلي من بلدك، فأصبح بلدك أحب البلاد إلي"، وسرعان ما تغير حال ثمامة فانطلق إلى قريش يهددها بقطع طريق تجارتهم، وصار درعاً يدافع عن الإسلام والمسلمين.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا ، لقد أرحتني من مشقة الكتابة ، وذكرتَ كثيرا مما كنت سأذكره ، وهونت علي الطريق ، والرصيد ـ عندي ـ على وشك الانتهاء . بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم . وأرجو المزيد لإثراء الموضوع .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

31 ـ ومن صور رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالضعفاء ، ما جاء في حديث معاذ المشهور:
كَانَ مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ يُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ فَيَؤُمُّ قَوْمَهُ فَصَلَّى الْعِشَاءَ فَقَرَأَ بِالْبَقَرَةِ فَانْصَرَفَ الرَّجُلُ فَكَأَنَّ مُعَاذًا تَنَاوَلَ مِنْهُ فَبَلَغَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : فَتَّانٌ فَتَّانٌ فَتَّانٌ ثَلَاثَ مِرَارٍ . أَوْ قَالَ: فَاتِنًا فَاتِنًا فَاتِنًا وَأَمَرَهُ بِسُورَتَيْنِ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ الْمُفَصَّلِ .
ـ وعن أَبُي مَسْعُودٍ أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ : وَاللهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، إِنِّي لَأَتَأَخَّرُ عَنْ صَلَاةِ الْغَدَاةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ فُلَانٍ مِمَّا يُطِيلُ بِنَا فَمَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي مَوْعِظَةٍ أَشَدَّ غَضَبًا مِنْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ : إِنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُنَفِّرِينَ فَأَيُّكُمْ مَا صَلَّى بِالنَّاسِ فَلْيَتَجَوَّزْ فَإِنَّ فِيهِمُ الضَّعِيفَ وَالْكَبِيرَ وَذَا الْحَاجَةِ .
ـ وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِذَا صَلَّى أَحَدُكُمْ لِلنَّاسِ فَلْيُخَفِّفْ فَإِنَّ مِنْهُمُ الضَّعِيفَ وَالسَّقِيمَ وَالْكَبِيرَ ، وَإِذَا صَلَّى أَحَدُكُمْ لِنَفْسِهِ فَلْيُطَوِّلْ مَا شَاءَ .
ـ وعن جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ قَالَ : أَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ بِنَاضِحَيْنِ وَقَدْ جَنَحَ اللَّيْلُ فَوَافَقَ مُعَاذًا يُصَلِّي فَتَرَكَ نَاضِحَهُ ، وَأَقْبَلَ إِلَى مُعَاذٍ فَقَرَأَ بِسُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ أَوِ النِّسَاءِ فَانْطَلَقَ الرَّجُلُ وَبَلَغَهُ أَنَّ مُعَاذًا نَالَ مِنْهُ فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَشَكَا إِلَيْهِ مُعَاذًا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : يَا مُعَاذُ ، أَفَتَّانٌ أَنْتَ أَوْ أَفَاتِنٌ ثَلَاثَ مِرَارٍ فَلَوْلَا صَلَّيْتَ بِسَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى ، فَإِنَّهُ يُصَلِّي وَرَاءَكَ الْكَبِيرُ وَالضَّعِيفُ وَذُو الْحَاجَةِ .
فلما بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أن معاذا يطيل القراءة حين يؤم قومه ، أرشده إلى التخفيف مادام إماماً ، وضرب له مثلا بقراءة متوسط المفصّل "سبح اسم ربك الأعلى"، "والشمس وضحاها"، "والليل إذا يغشى"، لأنه يأتم به الكبار المسنون، والضعفاء، وأصحاب الحاجات ممن يشق عليهم التطويل، فيحسن الرفق بهم ش تستحب مراعاتهما بالتخفيف ،أما إذا كان المسلم يصلي وحده، فله أن يطول ما شاء.
وهذا من رأفته ورحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمته ، لاسيما الضعفاء منهم ، وأصحاب الحاجات .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن نماذج وصور رحمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمسنين :
أولاً: إنصاته لعتبة وتلطفه معه :
ما جاء في البداية والنهاية ـ وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة وعنه أبو يعلى ، وغيرهما من حديث جابر بن عبد الله وغيره ـ من أَنَّ عُتْبَةَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ ، وَكَانَ سَيِّدًا حَلِيمًا ، قَالَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي نَادِي قُرَيْشٍ، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - جَالِسٌ وَحْدَهُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ: يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ، أَلَا أَقُومُ إِلَى هَذَا فَأُكَلِّمُهُ فَأَعْرِضُ عَلَيْهِ أُمُورًا، لَعَلَّهُ يَقْبَلُ بَعْضَهَا وَيَكُفُّ عَنَّا ؟ قَالُوا: بَلَى يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ. فَقَامَ عُتْبَةُ حَتَّى جَلَسَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -. فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ فِيمَا قَالَ لَهُ عُتْبَةُ وَفِيمَا عَرَضَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنَ الْمَالِ، وَالْمُلْكِ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ. وَقَالَ زِيَادٌ عَنِ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ: فَقَالَ عُتْبَةُ: يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ، أَلَا أَقُومُ إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ فَأُكَلِّمُهُ، وَأَعْرِضُ عَلَيْهِ أُمُورًا لَعَلَّهُ يَقْبَلُ بَعْضَهَا، فَنُعْطِيهِ أَيُّهَا شَاءَ وَيَكُفُّ عَنَّا وَذَلِكَ حِينَ أَسْلَمَ حَمْزَةُ وَرَأَوْا أَصْحَابَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَزِيدُونَ وَيَكْثُرُونَ فَقَالُوا: بَلَى يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ فَقُمْ إِلَيْهِ فَكَلِّمْهُ. فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ عُتْبَةُ حَتَّى جَلَسَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، إِنَّكَ مِنَّا حَيْثُ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ مِنَ السِّطَةِ فِي الْعَشِيرَةِ، وَالْمَكَانِ فِي النَّسَبِ، وَإِنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ قَوْمَكَ بِأَمْرٍ عَظِيمٍ، فَرَّقْتَ بِهِ جَمَاعَتَهُمْ، وَسَفَّهْتَ بِهِ أَحْلَامَهُمْ، وَعِبْتَ بِهِ آلِهَتَهُمْ وَدِينَهُمْ، وَكَفَّرْتَ بِهِ مَنْ مَضَى مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ، فَاسْمَعْ مِنِّي حَتَّى أَعْرِضَ عَلَيْكَ أُمُورًا تَنْظُرُ فِيهَا، لَعَلَّكَ تَقْبَلُ مِنْهَا بَعْضَهَا. قَالَ: فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ أَسْمَعُ ". قَالَ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، إِنْ كُنْتَ إِنَّمَا تُرِيدُ بِمَا جِئْتَ بِهِ مِنْ هَذَا الْأَمْرِ مَالًا، جَمَعْنَا لَكَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِنَا حَتَّى تَكُونَ أَكْثَرَنَا مَالًا، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تُرِيدُ بِهِ شَرَفًا، سَوَّدْنَاكَ عَلَيْنَا، حَتَّى لَا نَقْطَعَ أَمْرًا دُونَكَ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ تُرِيدُ بِهِ مُلْكًا مَلَّكْنَاكَ عَلَيْنَا، وَإِنْ كَانَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَأْتِيكَ رَئِيًّا تَرَاهُ، لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ رَدَّهُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ طَلَبْنَا لَكَ الطِّبَّ، وَبَذَلْنَا فِيهِ أَمْوَالَنَا، حَتَّى نُبْرِئَكَ مِنْهُ، فَإِنَّهُ رُبَّمَا غَلَبَ التَّابِعُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، حَتَّى يُدَاوَى مِنْهُ. أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ. حَتَّى إِذَا فَرَغَ عُتْبَةُ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَسْتَمِعُ مِنْهُ، قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " أَفَرَغْتَ يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ ؟ ". قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: " فَاسْمَعْ مِنِّي ". قَالَ: أَفْعَلُ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ حم تَنْزِيلٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ فَمَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقْرَؤُهَا، فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِهَا عُتْبَةُ أَنْصَتَ لَهَا، وَأَلْقَى بِيَدَيْهِ خَلْفَهُ أَوْ خَلْفَ ظَهْرِهِ مُعْتَمِدًا عَلَيْهِمَا ; لِيَسْمَعَ مِنْهُ، حَتَّى انْتَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى السَّجْدَةِ فَسَجَدَهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " سَمِعْتَ يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ ؟ ". قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ. قَالَ: " فَأَنْتَ وَذَاكَ ". ثُمَّ قَامَ عُتْبَةُ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: نَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ، لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ بِغَيْرِ الْوَجْهِ الَّذِي ذَهَبَ بِهِ. فَلَمَّا جَلَسُوا إِلَيْهِ، قَالُوا: مَا وَرَاءَكَ يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ ؟ قَالَ: وَرَائِي أَنِّي وَاللَّهِ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ قَوْلًا مَا سَمِعْتُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ، وَاللَّهِ مَا هُوَ بِالشِّعْرِ، وَلَا الْكِهَانَةِ، يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ، أَطِيعُونِي وَاجْعَلُوهَا بِي، خَلُّوا بَيْنَ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ وَبَيْنَ مَا هُوَ فِيهِ وَاعْتَزِلُوهُ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَيَكُونَنَّ لِقَوْلِهِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُ نَبَأً، فَإِنْ تُصِبْهُ الْعَرَبُ، فَقَدْ كُفِيتُمُوهُ بِغَيْرِكُمْ، وَإِنْ يَظْهَرْ عَلَى الْعَرَبِ، فَمُلْكُهُ مُلْكُكُمْ، وَعِزُّهُ عِزُّكُمْ، وَكُنْتُمْ أَسْعَدَ النَّاسِ بِهِ، قَالُوا: سَحَرَكَ وَاللَّهِ يَا أَبَا الْوَلِيدِ بِلِسَانِهِ. قَالَ: هَذَا رَأْيِي لَكُمْ، فَاصْنَعُوا مَا بَدَا لَكُمْ. 
تظهر رحمته وتلطفه بعتبة وهو يسمع ذلك الشيخ بكل احترام وأدب ورحمة ، وقد رجع عتبة إلى قومه ـ بعد أن سمع شيئا من كلام الله ـ بما قد ذكر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ثانيا : رفقه ورحمته بأبي قحافة وتوقيره له :
لما دخل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مكة فاتحًا في رمضان السنة الثامنة ، ودخل المسجد الحرام ، أتى أبو بكر بأبيه يقوده إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ليتعرف عليه ، لعله أن يسلم . فلما رآه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال:" هلا تركت الشيخ في بيته حتى أكون أنا آتيه فيه ؟ ! " . قال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله ، هو أحق أن يمشى إليك من أن تمشى أنت إليه ! فأجلسه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين يديه ، وأكرمه ، ثم مسح على صدره ، ثم قال :" أسلم" فأسلم . ودخل به أبو بكر وكان رأسه كالثغامة بياضًا من شدة الشيب.
فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -- في تلطف جم ورحمة وتأدب -: " غيروا هذا من شعره . أخرجه أحمد وغيره .
ثالثا : ومن رحمته بالمسنين :
أنه رخص للمسن ـ رحمة ورأفة به ـ أن يرسل من يحج عنه إن لم يستطع أن يمتطى وسيلة النقل . 
فعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ خَثْعَمَ عَامَ حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ قَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، إِنَّ فَرِيضَةَ اللهِ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ فِي الْحَجِّ أَدْرَكَتْ أَبِي شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَسْتَوِيَ عَلَى الرَّاحِلَةِ فَهَلْ يَقْضِي عَنْهُ أَنْ أَحُجَّ عَنْهُ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . وأخرجه مسلم من حديث ابن عباس ، عن الفضل أن امرأة ..فذكره .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*34- أمر* *النبي بالرفق في الطاعات:
**أخبرنا محمد بن عبيد الله بن الفضل الكلاعي بحمص قال حدثنا عمرو بن عثمان بن سعيد قال حدثنا أبي قال حدثنا شعيب عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة أن الحولاء بنت تويت بن حبيب بن أسد بن عبد العزى مرت بها وعندها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت فقلت هذه الحولاء بنت تويت وزعموا أنها لا تنام بالليل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تنام بالليل خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون فوالله لا يسأم الله حتى تسأموا .
**(صحيح ابن حبان ج2:ص307)
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*35- إشارة الحاكم بالرفق في الخصومة:
أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن عروة أنه حدثه أن عبد الله بن الزبير حدثه أن رجلا من الأنصار خاصم الزبير إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شراج الحرة التي يسقون بها النخل فقال الأنصاري سرح الماء يمر فأبى عليهم فاختصموا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للزبير اسق يا زبير ثم أرسل الماء إلى جارك فغضب الأنصاري فقال يا رسول الله أن كان بن عمتك فتلون وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال يا زبير اسق ثم احبس الماء حتى يرجع إلى الجدر.
(سنن النسائي الكبرى ج3:ص479)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*36- رفق النبي في أداء مناسك الحج:
ففي حديث جابر الطويل عند مسلم فلم يزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واقفا حتى غربت الشمس وذهبت الصفرة قليلا حتى غاب القرص وأردف أسامة خلفه ودفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد شنق للقصواء الزمام حتى إن رأسها ليصيب مورك رحله ويقول بيده اليمنى أيها الناس السكينة السكينة كلما أتى حبلا من الحبال أرخى لها قليلا حتى تصعد حتى أتى المزدلفة فصلى بها المغرب والعشاء الحديث .
وقد شنق للقصواء الزمام : يعني أنه يكفها بزمامها عن شدة المشي .
والمورك : هو الموضع الذي يثني الراكب رجله عليه قدم واسطة الرحل إذا مل من الركوب .وهو قطعة أدم يتورك عليها الراكب تجعل في مقدمة الرحل شبه المخدة الصغيرة .
وقوله: السكينة السكينة: أي يأمرهم بالسكينة مشيرا بيده والسكينة الرفق والطمأنينة .
كلما أتى حبلا من الحبال: والمراد بالحبل في حديثه الرمل المستطيل المرتفع.
(أضواء البيان ج4/ص441)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*37- وكان رحيما فاحتبس وحبس من معه:
حدثنا أبو زرعة الدمشقي ثنا علي بن عبد الله وآدم بن أبي إياس قالا ثنا حريز بن عثمان حدثني يزيد بن صالح أخبرني ذو مخبر خادم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان من الحبشة قال انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من سرية وكنت معه وأسرع السير وكان يفعل ذلك لقلة الزاد فتقطع الناس وراءه فقال قائل قد انقطع الناس وراءك وكان رحيما فاحتبس وحبس من معه حتى تكامل أصحابه فقال لو هجعنا هجعة فنزل ونزل الناس فقال من يكلأنا الليلة فقال ذو مخبر فقلت أنا يا رسول الله فقال هاك خطم الناقة ولا تكونن لكعا فانطلقت غير بعيد ممسكا بخطام ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وناقتي فأخذني النوم فلم أشعر حتى وجدت حر الشمس على وجهي واستيقظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا بلال أفي الميضأة ماء قلت نعم فأتاه به فتوضأ وضوءا لم يلت منه التراب فقال أذن يا بلال فأذن فركع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصحابه الصبح غير عجل فقال قائل فرطنا يا رسول الله فقال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلا ولكن الله قبض أرواحنا ثم ردها علينا فصلينا.
(مسند الشاميين ج2/ص144)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*38- النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يرد أحداً خائباً:
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأتيه أحد إلا وعده وأنجز له إن كان عنده وإلا أمر بالاستدانة عليه وفي حديث الترمذي أن رجلا جاءه فسأله أن يعطيه فقال ما عندي شيء ولكن ابتع علي فإذا جاءنا شيء قضيته فقال عمر يا رسول الله قد أعطيته فما كلفك الله ما لا تقدر عليه فكره قول عمر فقال رجل من الأنصار يا رسول الله أنفق ولا تخش من ذي العرش إقلالا فتبسم فرحا بقول الأنصاري أي وعرف في وجهه البشر ثم قال بهذا أمرت .(البداية والنهاية ج4/ص301)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*39- رفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأنصار:
حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا يعقوب ثنا أبي عن بن إسحاق قال وحدثني عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن محمود بن لبيد عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال لما أعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أعطي من تلك العطايا في قريش وقبائل العرب ولم يكن في الأنصار منها شيء وجد هذا الحي من الأنصار في أنفسهم حتى كثرت فيهم القالة حتى قال قائلهم لقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قومه فدخل عليه سعد بن عبادة فقال يا رسول الله إن هذا الحي قد وجدوا عليك في أنفسهم لما صنعت في هذا الفيء الذي أصبت قسمت في قومك وأعطيت عطايا عظاما في قبائل العرب ولم يكن في هذا الحي من الأنصار شيء قال فأين أنت من ذلك يا سعد قال يا رسول الله ما أنا إلا امرؤ من قومي قال فاجمع لي قومك في هذه الحظيرة قال فخرج سعد فجمع الناس في تلك الحظيرة قال فجاء رجال من المهاجرين فتركهم فدخلوا وجاء آخرون فردهم فلما اجتمعوا أتاه سعد فقال قد اجتمع لك هذا الحي من الأنصار قال فأتاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحمد الله وأثنى عليه بالذي هو له أهل ثم قال يا معشر الأنصار مقالة بلغتني عنكم وجدة وجدتموها في أنفسكم ألم آتكم ضلالا فهداكم الله وعالة فأغناكم الله وأعداء فألف الله بين قلوبكم قالوا بل الله ورسوله أمن وأفضل قال ألا تجيبونني يا معشر الأنصار قالوا وبماذا نجيبك يا رسول الله ولله ولرسوله المن والفضل قال أما والله لو شئتم لقلتم فلصدقتم وصدقتم أتيتنا مكذبا فصدقناك ومخذولا فنصرناك وطريدا فآويناك وعائلا فأغنيناك أوجدتم في أنفسكم يا معشر الأنصار في لعاعة من الدنيا تألفت بها قوما ليسلموا ووكلتكم إلى إسلامكم أفلا ترضون يا معشر الأنصار أن يذهب الناس بالشاة والبعير وترجعون برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رحالكم فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لولا الهجرة لكنت امرأ من الأنصار ولو سلك الناس شعبا وسلكت الأنصار شعبا لسلكت شعب الأنصار اللهم ارحم الأنصار وأبناء الأنصار وأبناء أبناء الأنصار قال فبكى القوم حتى أخضلوا لحاهم وقالوا رضينا برسول الله قسما وحظا ثم انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتفرقنا.
(مسند أحمد بن حنبل ج3/ص76)
حدثنا أبو الوليد حدثنا شعبة عن أبي التياح قال سمعت أنسا رضي الله عنه يقول قالت الأنصار يوم فتح مكة وأعطى قريشا والله إن هذا لهو العجب إن سيوفنا تقطر من دماء قريش وغنائمنا ترد عليهم فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فدعا الأنصار قال فقال ما الذي بلغني عنكم وكانوا لا يكذبون فقالوا هو الذي بلغك قال أو لا ترضون أن يرجع الناس بالغنائم إلى بيوتهم وترجعون برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بيوتكم لو سلكت الأنصار واديا أو شعبا لسلكت وادي الأنصار أو شعبهم
(صحيح البخاري ج3/ص1377)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*40- طلب النبي من عائشة الرفق في الأمر كله:
حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن صالح عن بن شهاب عن عروة بن الزبير أن عائشة رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت دخل رهط من اليهود على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا السام عليكم قالت عائشة ففهمتها فقلت وعليكم السام واللعنة قالت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلا يا عائشة إن الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كله فقلت يا رسول أو لم تسمع ما قالوا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قلت وعليكم.
(صحيح البخاري ج5:ص2242)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*41- أمر النبي الرفق بالحيوان:
حدثناه محمد بن المثنى وبن بشار قالا حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة سمعت المقدام بن شريح بن هانئ بهذا الإسناد وزاد في الحديث ركبت عائشة بعيرا فكانت فيه صعوبة فجعلت تردده فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليك بالرفق .(صحيح ابن حبان ج2:ص74)حدثنا أبو الوليد الطيالسي ثنا شعبة عن هشام بن زيد قال دخلت مع أنس على الحكم بن أيوب فرأى فتيانا أو غلمانا قد نصبوا دجاجة يرمونها فقال أنس نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تصبر البهائم.
(سنن أبي داود ج3:ص100)أخبرنا محمد بن علي الصيرفي بالبصرة حدثنا الفضيل بن الحسين الجحدري حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن شداد بن أوس قال اثنتان حفظتهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القتلة وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح وليحد أحدكم شفرته وليرح ذبيحته قال أبو حاتم رحمه الله أراد بقوله أحسنوا القتلة في القصاص. 
(قال علماؤنا إحسان الذبح في البهائم الرفق بها فلا يصرعها بعنف ولا يجرها من موضع إلى آخر وإحداد الآلة وإحضار نية الإباحة والقربة وتوجيهها إلى القبلة والإجهاز وقطع الودجين والحلقوم وإراحتها وتركها إلى أن تبرد والاعتراف لله بالمنة والشكر له بالنعمة بأنه سخر لنا ما لو شاء لسلطه علينا .تفسير القرطبي )
(سنن النسائي الكبرى ج3:ص479)وروى مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سافرتم في الخصب فأعطوا الإبل حظها من الأرض وإذا سافرتم في السنة فبادروا بها نقيها .رواه مالك في الموطأ.
(تفسير القرطبي ج10/ص73)*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *40- طلب النبي من عائشة الرفق في الأمر كله:
> حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن صالح عن بن شهاب عن عروة بن الزبير أن عائشة رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت دخل رهط من اليهود على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا السام عليكم قالت عائشة ففهمتها فقلت وعليكم السام واللعنة قالت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلا يا عائشة إن الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كله فقلت يا رسول أو لم تسمع ما قالوا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قلت وعليكم.
> (صحيح البخاري ج5:ص2242)*


جزاك الله خيرا أبا مريم ، ونفع بك على جهدك الطيب .
ثم أقول : هذا فعله وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بأبي هو وأمي ـ كان رفيقا في دعوته رحيما حتي بمن يعادونه ، في الوقت الذي نرى بعض الناس لا يرفق بإخوانه ولا يتلطف في عباراته ، ويهاجمهم بأشد العبارة وبقسوة عجيبة ، يظن ذلك صوابا ، فاللهم ارزقنا قلوبا سليمة رحيمة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *34- أمر* *النبي بالرفق في الطاعات:
> **أخبرنا محمد بن عبيد الله بن الفضل الكلاعي بحمص قال حدثنا عمرو بن عثمان بن سعيد قال حدثنا أبي قال حدثنا شعيب عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة أن الحولاء بنت تويت بن حبيب بن أسد بن عبد العزى مرت بها وعندها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت فقلت هذه الحولاء بنت تويت وزعموا أنها لا تنام بالليل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تنام بالليل خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون فوالله لا يسأم الله حتى تسأموا .
> **(صحيح ابن حبان ج2:ص307)
> *


بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خيرا .
والحديث في صحيح مسلم : 220 - ( 785 ) وحدثني حرملة بن يحيى ومحمد بن سلمة المرادي قالا حدثنا ابن وهب عن يونس عن ابن شهاب قال أخبرني عروة بن الزبير أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أخبرته أن الحولاء بنت تويت بن حبيب بن أسد بن عبدالعزى مرت بها وعندها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقلت : هذه الحولاء بنت تويت وزعموا أنها لا تنام الليل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لا تنام الليل خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون فوالله لا يسأم الله حتى تسأموا .وجاء عند البخاري من طريقِ مَالِكٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ كَانَتْ عِنْدِي امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي أَسَدٍ فَدَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ مَنْ هَذِهِ فَقُلْتُ فُلَانَةُ لَا تَنَامُ بِاللَّيْلِ (اللَّيْلَ) فَذُكِرَ (يُذْكَرُ-تَذْكُرُ) مِنْ صَلَاتِهَا فَقَالَ مَهْ عَلَيْكُمْ مَا (بِمَا) تُطِيقُونَ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَمَلُّ حَتَّى تَمَلُّوا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

42 ـ ومن صور رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمته :
ما جاء عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ دَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِذَا حَبْلٌ مَمْدُودٌ بَيْنَ السَّارِيَتَيْن  ِ فَقَالَ مَا هَذَا الْحَبْلُ قَالُوا هَذَا حَبْلٌ لِزَيْنَبَ فَإِذَا فَتَرَتْ تَعَلَّقَتْ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا حُلُّوهُ لِيُصَلِّ أَحَدُكُمْ نَشَاطَهُ ـ أي مدة نشاطه ـ فَإِذَا فَتَرَ فَلْيَقْعُدْ . متفق عليه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

43 ـ وقد ساق البخاري في صحيحه في بابٍ بعنوان : بَابُ رَحْمَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ
 6011 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّاءُ عَنْ عَامِرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ النُّعْمَانَ بْنَ بَشِيرٍ يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَرَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ كَمَثَلِ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى عُضْوًا تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ جَسَدِهِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى .6012 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ غَرَسَ غَرْسًا فَأَكَلَ مِنْهُ إِنْسَانٌ أَوْ دَابَّةٌ إِلَّا كَانَ لَهُ بِهِ صَدَقَةٌ .
 هذا هو نبي الرحمة للعالمين ، يسع الناس كلهم ويغمرهم بالرحمة والإحسان ، صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للمتابعة والمشاركة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

44 ـ  ومن صور رحمته وشفقته بأمته صلى الله عليه وسلم : الفرح للمؤمنين بما أنعم الله عليهم به من النعم ، والحزن على ما أصابهم من المصائب من صفات أهل الإيمان. من قول كعب  بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ في قصته المشهورة حين تخلف عن غزوة تبوك :((فَلَمَّا سَلَّمْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَهْوَ يَبْرُقُ وَجْهُهُ مِنَ السُّرُورِ. وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا سُرَّ اسْتَنَارَ وَجْهُهُ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ قِطْعَةُ قَمَرٍ وَكُنَّا نَعْرِفُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ ..)) الحديث متفق عليه .
 فهذه رحمة منه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وشفقته بأمته بادية غير خافية ، فيفرح لفرحهم ويحزن لحزنهم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

45 ـ   ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم : التقرب إلى الأطفال بالهدايا والعطايا ، ودليل ذلك ما جاء في حديث أبي هريرة                  ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال :كان الناس إذا رأوا أول الثمر جاءوا به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فإذا أخذه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : اللهم بارك لنا في ثمرنا وبارك لنا في مدينتنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا وبارك لنا في مدنا ، اللهم إن إبراهيم عبدك وخليلك ونبيك ، وإني عبدك ونبيك ، وإنه دعاك لمكة ، وإني أدعوك للمدينة بمثل مادعاك لمكة ومثله معه . قال : ثم يدعو أصغر وليد له فيعطيه ذلك الثمر .
وفي لفظ : كان يؤتى بأول الثمر فيقول : اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا وفي ثمارنا وفي مدنا وفي صاعنا بركة مع بركة ثم يعطيه أصغر من يحضره من الولدان . خرجه مسلم بلفظيه .

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وإياكم ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
جزاكم الله خيرا 

في صحيح مسلم رحمه الله حديث رقم 2323 ( كتاب الفضائل / باب رحمة النبي  للنساء وأمر السواق مطاياهن بالرفق بهن ) :

عن أنس قال : كان رسول الله  في بعض أسفاره ، وغلام أسود يقال له : أنجشة ، يحدو .
فقال له رسول الله  : ( يا أنجشة ! رويدك ، سوقا بالقوارير ) .

*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*46-  فعن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه – قال : ( كان أهل بيت من الأنصار لهم جمل يسنون(يسقون عليه)، وإنه استصعب عليهم فمنعهم ظهره،وإن الأنصار جاؤوا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : إنه كان لنا جمل نسني عليه وإنه استصعب علينا ومنعنا ظهره وقد عطش الزرع والنخل فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه : قوموا، فقاموا ، فدخل الحائط (البستان)، والجمل في ناحيته، فمشى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ نحوه ، فقالت الأنصار : يا رسول الله، قد صار مثل الكلب، نخاف عليك صولته، قال : ليس عليَّ منه بأس، فلما نظر الجمل إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقبل نحوه حتى خر ساجدا بين يديه، فأخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بناصيته أذل ما كانت قط حتى أدخله في العمل، فقال له أصحابه : يا رسول الله هذا بهيمة لا يعقل يسجد لك، ونحن نعقل ، فنحن أحق أن نسجد لك؟ قال : لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها لعظم حقه عليها )( أحمد ) .ودخل النبي ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلم ـ بستاناً لرجل من الأنصار ، فإذا فيه جَمَل ، فلما رأى الجملُ النبيَّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ذرفت عيناه ، فأتاه رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فمسح عليه حتى سكن، فقال : ( لمن هذا الجمل؟، فجاء فتى من الأنصار فقال : لي يا رسول الله ، فقال له: أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكك الله إياها، فإنه شكا لي أنك تجيعه )( أبو داوود ) .وتُدْئبُهُ(تتعب  ه)
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*47- ومن صور رحمته ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أنه أمر بالإحسان إلى البهيمة حال ذبحها ، وأثنى على من فعل ذلك، بل ونهى أن تحد آلة الذبح أمامها ..فعن شداد بن أوس - رضي الله عنه - عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء، فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القتلة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح، وليحد أحدكم شفرته، فليرح ذبيحته )( مسلم ) .
وعن معاوية بن قرة عن أبيه - رضي الله عنه - أن رجلا قال : ( يا رسول الله إني لأذبح الشاة وأنا أرحمها، فقال : والشاة إن رحمتها رحمك الله )( أحمد ).
وعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن رجلا أضجع شاة وهو يحد شفرته، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( أتريد أن تميتها موتات، هلا أحددت شفرتك قبل أن تضجعها )(الحاكم) .. وعن أبي أمامة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : ( من رحم ولو ذبيحة عصفور، رحمه الله يوم القيامة )( الطبراني )..
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*48- ومن مظاهر رحمته في التشريع:
وعن محجن بن الأدرع الأسلمي أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال:" إن خير دينكم أيسره، إن خير دينكم أيسره ثلاث" (أحمد في المسند، ح (18997) 4/ 338، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد ح (341)، والطبراني في المعجم الكبير، ح (704)..وصححه الألباني في الأدب المفرد ح (341))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*49- ومن رحمته أيضًا في التشريع:
عن أبي موسى الأشعري (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : " إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كُتِبَ له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيماً صحيحاً " (البخاري، ح (2834))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*50- ومنها: وعن أبي هريرة (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : " ادفعوا الحدود ما وجدتم له مدفعاً " (ابن ماجه، ح (1274)، وضعفه الألباني، ضعيف الجامع الصغير، ح (261).)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*51- وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : " ادرءوا الحدود عن المسلمين ما استطعتم، فإن وجدتم للمسلم مخرجاً فخلُّوا سبيله فإن الإمام أن يخطىء في العفو خير له من أن يخطىء في العقوبة " (البيهقي في السنن الكبرى، ح (16834) 8/238، وضعفه الألباني، السلسلة الضعيفة، ح (2197).)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*52- وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) " أقيلوا ذوي الهيئات (من لم يَظهرْ منه ريبةٌ) عثراتِهم إلا الحدود" (أبو داود، ح (4375)، وأحمد في المسند، ح (25513) 6/ 181، وصححه الألباني، السلسلة الصحيحة، ح (638).)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*53- عن أبي مسعود البدري (رضي الله عنه) قال: أتى النبيَّ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) رجل. فكلَّمه، فجعل ترعد فرائصُه، فقال له: " هوِّن عليك، فإني لست بملِك، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكلُ القديدَ بمكة" (ابن ماجه ح (3312)، والحاكم ح (4366)، وصححه الألباني، السلسلة الصحيحة، ح (1876). والقديد: اللحم المملوح المجفف في الشمس.). وفي حديث جرير البجلي أنه كان يوم الفتح: ثم تلا جرير هذه الآية: {..َ وَمَا أَنتَ عَلَيْهِم بِجَبَّارٍ فَذَكِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَن يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ} [ق: 45] (الحاكم ح (3733).وصححه الألباني، في صحيح الجامع الصغير، ح (7052).).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*54- رحمته في جانب المعاملات:
وعن جابر بن عبد الله (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): "رحم الله رجلاً سمحاً إذا باع، وإذا اشترى، وإذا اقتضى" (*البخاري، ح (1970)*)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*55- ومنها:**
وعن أبي هريرة (رضي الله عنه): أن رجلاً أتى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يتقاضاه فأغلظ، فهمَّ به أصحابه، فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : " دعوه فإن لصاحب الحقِّ مقالا ". ثم قال: أعطوه سناً مثل سنِّه وفي لفظ: "اشتروا له سنًّا فأعطوه إياه" قالوا يا رسول الله لا نجد إلا أمثل من سنِّه، وفي لفظ: "خير من سنِّه ". فقال " أعطوه فإن من خيركم أحسنكم قضاء". (البخاري ح (2183)، ومسلم، ح (1601) قوله: "مقالا": أي صولة الطلب وقوة الحجة.)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*56 - عن أسامة بن شريك الغامري يقول: شهدت الأعاريب يسألون رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : هل علينا حرج في كذا وكذا؟ فقال: عباد الله وضع الله الحرج إلا من اقترض من عرض أخيه شيئاً فذلك الذي حرج وهلك.." الحديث.
(رواه الحاكم في المستدرك، ح (7430). , وابن ماجه، ح (3436). وصححه الألباني, صحيح الجامع الصغير، ح (3973))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*57- وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: " أن رجلاً ذكر للنبيِّ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أنه يخدع في البيوع فقال: إذا بايعت فقل لا خلابة (أي خديعة). (البخاري، ح (2011)، ومسلم، ح (1533))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*58- وعن معمر بن عبد الله: عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال: " لا يحتكِرُ إلا خاطِئٌ". (مسلم، ح (1605)، وأبو داود، ح (3447))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*59- رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإنسان:
وعن جرير بن عبد الله (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " لا يرحم الله من لا يرحم الناس". (البخاري، ح (6941)، ومسلم، ح (2319))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*60- ومنها:
 وعن ابن مسعود (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " لن تؤمنوا حتى ترحموا. قالوا: كلُّنا رحيم يا رسول الله، قال: إنه ليس برحمةِ أحدِكم صاحبَه، ولكنها رحمة الناس، رحمة العامة ". (البخاري، ح (6941)، ومسلم، ح (2319))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*61-** عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال: مرَّت بنا جنازة فقام لها النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وقمنا له. فقلنا: يا رسول الله إنها جنازة يهودي ؟ قال: " إذا رأيتم الجنازة فقوموا" (البخاري، ح (1249)، ومسلم، ح (960). والقيام هنا ليس تعظيماً، وإنما لئلا يستمر الإنسان على الغفلة بعد رؤية الموت لما يشعر ذلك من التساهل بأمر الموت فمن ثم استوى فيه كون الميت مسلما أو غير مسلم. فتح الباري 3/180)، وفي لفظ: " أليست نفساً " (البخاري، ح (1250))، وفي لفظ: " قام... حتى توارت " (مسلم، ح (960)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*62- عن عبدالله بن مسعود (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " لا تقتل نفسٌ ظلماً إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول كفل من دمها؛ لأنه كان أول من سنَّ القتل" (البخاري، ح (1290))*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*63- عن أنس (رضي الله عنه) قال: كان غلام يهودي يخدم النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فمرض فأتاه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يعوده فقعد عند رأسه فقال له: أسلم. فنظر إلى أبيه وهو عنده فقال له: أطع أبا القاسم (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فأسلم فخرج النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وهو يقول: الحمد لله الذي أنقذه من النار". (البخاري، ح (1290))*

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

إن الأمثلة لرحمة سيدي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تنتهي ولو بلغ العالَم نهايته. كيف وقد جعل الله رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أحاطت ربوبيته فهو للعالمين رحمة.

والله إن العالَم ليرتزق من آثار رحمة سيدي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

جعل الله الإخوة لا يفترون من المشاركة حتى ينتج من هذا الموضوع خير كثير.

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

عن أنَس أَنَّ امْرَأَةً كَانَ فِي عَقْلِهَا شَيْءٌ فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي إِلَيْكَ حَاجَةً فَقَالَ يَا أُمَّ فُلَانٍ انْظُرِي أَيَّ السِّكَكِ شِئْتِ حَتَّى أَقْضِيَ لَكِ حَاجَتَكِ فَخَلَا مَعَهَا فِي بَعْضِ الطُّرُقِ حَتَّى فَرَغَتْ مِنْ حَاجَتِهَا. رواه مسلم.

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ
إِنْ كَانَتْ الْأَمَةُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ لَتَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَمَا يَنْزِعُ يَدَهُ مِنْ يَدِهَا حَتَّى تَذْهَبَ بِهِ حَيْثُ شَاءَتْ مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ فِي حَاجَتِهَا رواه ابن ماجه.

وفي لفظ ان كانت الأمة من أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنطلق به في حاجتها. رواه أحمد.

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ دَعْوَةٌ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ يَدْعُو بِهَا وَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أَخْتَبِئَ دَعْوَتِي شَفَاعَةً لِأُمَّتِي فِي الْآخِرَةِ
(متفق عليه)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .
67 ـ رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم لبكاء الصبي في الصلاة ، حتى أنه كان يخففها ، فعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: ما صليت وراء إمام قط أخف صلاة ، ولا أتم من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإن كان ليسمع بكاء الصبي ، فيخفف عنه مخافة أن تُفتن أمه . أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه .          
ويؤكد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بنفسه فيقول :"إني لأدخل الصلاة وأنا أريد أن أطيلها ، فأسمع بكاء الصبي فأتجاوز في صلاتي مما أعلم من شدة وجد أمه من بكاءه . متفق عليه .
وفي لفظ عند مسلم : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يسمع بكاء الصبي مع أمه وهو في الصلاة فيقرأ بالسورة الخفيفة أو بالسورة القصيرة .
وهذه رحمة منه ـ بأبي هو وأمي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم .
68 ـ ومن رحمته إصطحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأطفال للصلاة و مسحه خدودهم ، رحمة وإعجاباً وتشجيعاً لهم                     ، فعن جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه قال : صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم صلاة الأولى ثم خرج إلى أهله ،  وخرجت معه ، فاستقبله ولدان فجعل يمسح خدي أحدهم واحدا واحدا ، قال : وأما أنا فمسح خدي ، قال : فوجدت ليده بردا أو ريحا كأنما أخرجها من جؤنة عطار .  
 الجؤنة بضم الجيم وهمزة بعدها ويجوز ترك الهمزة بقلبها واوا كما في نظائرها وقد ذكرها كثيرون أو الأكثرون في الواو قال القاضي هي مهموزة وقد يترك همزها وقال الجوهري هي بالواو وقد تهمز وهي السفط الذي فيه متاع العطار هكذا فسره الجمهور وقال صاحب العين : هي سليلة مستديرة مغشاة أدما .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> 
> 46- في صحيح مسلم رحمه الله حديث رقم 2323 ( كتاب الفضائل / باب رحمة النبي  للنساء وأمر السواق مطاياهن بالرفق بهن ) :
> 
> عن أنس قال : كان رسول الله  في بعض أسفاره ، وغلام أسود يقال له : أنجشة ، يحدو .
> فقال له رسول الله  : ( يا أنجشة ! رويدك ، سوقا بالقوارير ) .
> 
> *


لم انتبه للترقيم ، يبدو أنها المشاركة رقم 46

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

وصفه صلى الله عليه وسلم الرحيمُ عز وجل رحيما. فقال جل وعلا (بِالْمُؤْمِنِي  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيم)
التوبة 128

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جعل الله الإخوة لا يفترون من المشاركة حتى ينتج من هذا الموضوع خير كثير.


جزاك الله خيرا .
لقد وصفه حسان رضي الله عنه بأوصاف يعجز عنها البلغاء والفصحاء والحكماء :
وأجمل منك لم ترى قط عيني *** وأحسن منك لم تلد النساءُ
خُلقتَ مبرءاً من كل عيب *** كأنك قد خُلقت كما تشاءُ

فلا غرو أن يقول الصحب الكرام حين دفنوه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما إن نفضنا التراب عن أيدينا حتى أنكرنا قلوبنا . وكيف لا ينكرون قلوبهم .

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

صدقتم والله وبررتم . . .
وقد كان حسان رضي الله عنه مؤيَّدا بالروح القدس فمن يدانيه في مدحة سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولا ينفي ذلك أن يكون جميع من يقول المديح مؤيدا بفضل الله من فوق سبع سموات.

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

لا يوجد في الهند والباكستان شاعر إلا وقد قال في مديح سيدنا صلى الله عليه وسلم مهما كان مشرب ذلك الشاعر.

حتى إنه يوجد من الملحدين الذين لا يؤمنون بدين وآخرين من الهندوس الكفرة من قال المدائح النبوية في لغاتهم ، بل وبعض المرتدين قالها بعد الارتداد ، ولا تعجبوا من هذا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لقد تمثلت رحمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى في أحكامه وهديه ، فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: لَوْلَا أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لَأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاة .
ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يتعلق برمضان ـ ونحن في رمضان ـ : أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ أَخْبَرَتْ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرَجَ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ فَصَلَّى فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَصَلَّى رِجَالٌ بِصَلاَتِهِ فَأَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فَتَحَدَّثُوا فَاجْتَمَعَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْهُمْ فَصَلَّوْا مَعَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فَتَحَدَّثُوا فَكَثُرَ أَهْلُ الْمَسْجِدِ مِنَ اللَّيْلَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَصَلَّوْا بِصَلاَتِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ اللَّيْلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ عَجَزَ الْمَسْجِدُ عَنْ أَهْلِهِ حَتَّى خَرَجَ لِصَلاَةِ الصُّبْحِ فَلَمَّا قَضَى الْفَجْرَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ فَتَشَهَّدَ ثمَّ قَالَ أَمَّا بَعْدُ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَخْفَ عَلَيَّ مَكَانُكُمْ لَكِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تُفْرَضَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَعْجِزُوا عَنْهَا. متفق عليه .
قال الصالحي الشامي في سبل الهدى والرشاد : وما ذاك إلا برحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته ورفقه بهم لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يترك العمل خشية أن يفرض على أمته رحمة منه بهم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

71 ـ ومن رحمته : ما جاء في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: إن كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لَيَدَعُ العمل وهو يحب أن يعمل به ؛ خشية أن يعمل به الناس ، فيفرض عليهم .
72 ـ ولما واصل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صيامه ، وعلم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ذلك واصلوا معه، فنهاهم عن الوصال؛ إشفاقا عليهم ،ورحمة بهم ، قالوا: فإنك تواصل . قال: (( إني لست كهيئتكم )) .
وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الوصال في الصوم ، فقال له رجل من المسلمين : إنك تواصل يا رسول الله. قال: (( وأيكم مثلي، إني أبيت يطعمني ربي ويسقيني )) .
فلما أبوا أن ينتهوا عن الوصال واصل بهم يوما، ثم رأوا الهلال فقال: (( لو تأخر لزدتكم )) كالتنكيل لهم حين أبوا أن ينتهوا.
فإنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهاهم عن الوصال؛ رحمة بهم وشفقة عليهم فلما راجعوه في ذلك؛ رغبة منهم في موافقته واصل بهم وكان آخر الشهر يوما، ثم يوما، ثم رأوا الهلال وقال: لو تأخر لزدتكم كالتنكيل لهم حين أبوا أن ينتهوا.
وهذا منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إرشاد عملي وتأديب نبوي للصحابة الكرام - رضي الله عنهم - ليوقفهم على ضعفهم، وأن الوصال يشق عليهم، فيبتعدوا عنه من تلقاء أنفسهم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاك الله خيرا .
> فلا غرو أن يقول الصحب الكرام حين دفنوه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما إن نفضنا التراب عن أيدينا حتى أنكرنا قلوبنا . وكيف لا ينكرون قلوبهم .


لقد غيبوا علماً وحلماً ورحمةً *** عشية واروه الثرى لا يوسدُ
وراحوا بحزنٍ ليس فيهم نبيهم *** وقد وهنت منهم ظهورٌ وأعضدُ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

73 ـ ومن رحمته وعفوه وحلمه على من أراد أذيته : ما جاء في حديث جابر بن عبدالله قال : غزونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم غزوة قبل نجد ، فأدركنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في واد كثير العضاه ، فنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تحت شجرة ، فعلق سيفه بغصن من أغصانها. قال : وتفرق الناس في الوادي يستظلون بالشجر، قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن رجلا أتاني وأنا نائم فأخذ السيف فاستيقظت وهو قائم على رأسي فلم أشعر إلا والسيف صلتا في يده ، فقال لي : من يمنعك مني ؟ قال : قلت : الله . ثم قال في الثانية : من يمنعك مني ؟ قال : قلت : الله قال : فشام السيف فهاهو ذا جالس ، ثم لم يعرض له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم . متفق عليه ، وفي لفظ للبخاري : ولم يعاقبه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وجلس .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما جاء في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (( دخل رهط من اليهود على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا: السام عليكم، قالت عائشة ففهمتها فقلت: وعليكم السام واللعنة. قالت: فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( مهلا يا عائشة؛ إن الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كله )).
فقلت: يا رسول الله ألم تسمع ما قالوه ؟ قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( قد قلت: وعليكم )).

ـ وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : (( ما خيّر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين أمرين إلا أخذ أيسرهما، ما لم يكن إثما، فإن كان إثما كان أبعد الناس منه، وما انتقم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لنفسه إلا أن تنتهك حرمة الله فينتقم لله بها )) .
ـ وروى البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: (( كنت أمشي مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليه برد نجراني غليظ الحاشية ، فأدركه أعرابي فجبذه بردائه جبذة شديدة ، قال أنس: فنظرت إلى صفحة عنق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أثَّرت بها حاشية الرداء من شدة جبذته ، ثم قال: يا محمد ، مر لي من مال الله الذي عندك . فالتفت إليه فضحك ثم أمر له بعطاء )) .
قال ابن بطال رحمه الله : وفى حديث أنس ما جبل عليه السلام عليه من شريف الأخلاق وعظيم الصبر على جفاء الجهال والصفح عنهم والدفع بالتى هى احسن ، إلا ترى أنه ضحك حين جبذه الاعرابى ، ثم امر له بعطاء ولم يؤاخذه .
وقال القرطبي الكبير في المفهم : وهذا الحديث يدل على ما وصف الله به نبيّه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : أنه على خلق عظيم ، وأنه رؤوف رحيم . فإن هذا الجفاء العظيم الذي صدر من هذا الأعرابي ، لا يصبر عليه ، ولا يحلم عنه مع القدرة عليه إلا مثله ، ثم ضحكه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عند هذه الجبذة الشديدة التي انشق البرد لها ، وتأثر عنقه بسببها ، حتى انفلت عن وجهته ، ورجع إلى نحر الأعرابي ؛ دليل على أن الذي تَمَّ له من مقام الصبر والحلم ما تم لأحد ، وهذا نظير صبره وحلمه يوم أحد ؛ حيث كسرت رباعيته ، وشج في وجهه ، وصرع على جنبه ، وهو في هذا الحال يقول : ((اللهم اغفز لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون )) ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشرّف وكرّم.
وقال النووي رحمه الله : وفيه كمال خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلمه وصفحه الجميل .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

77 ـ ولعلَّ من أبلغ مظاهر رحمته وشفقته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأمته موقفه في عرصات القيامة ، يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه ، في يوم يشيب لهوله الولدان ، عندما يشفع الشفاعة العظمى ، كما في حديث أنس بن مالك الطويل وفيه : (( فأنطلقُ فأستأذنُ على ربِّي فيُؤذن لي ، فأقومُ بين يديه ، فأحمدُهُ بمحامِدَ لا أقدر عليه الآن ، يُلهمُنيه اللهُ ، ثمَّ أخِرُّ له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك ، وقل يُسمع لك وسل تُعطه ، واشفع تُشفَّع ، فأقول : ربِّ أمَّتي أمَّتي فيقالُ : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه مثقالُ حبَّةٍ من برة أو شعيرة من إيمان فأخرجه منها ، فأنطلق فأفعل ، ثمَّ أرجع إلى ربِّي فأحمده بتلك المحامد ، ثمَّ أخر له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك ، وقل يُسمع لك وسل تُعطه واشفع تُشفَّع فأقول : أمَّتي أمَّتي ، فيقال لي : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه مثقال حبَّةٍ من خردل من إيمان فأخرجه منها ، فأنطلق فأفعل ، ثمَّ أعود إلى ربي فأحمده بتلك المحامد ، ثمَّ أخر له ساجدًا ، فيقال لي : يا محمد ارفع رأسك وقل يُسمع لك ، وسل تُعطه واشفع تشفَّع ، فأقول : يا ربِّ أمتي أمتي ، فيقال لي : انطلق فمن كان في قلبه أدنى أدنى أدنى من مثقال حبَّةٍ من خردلٍ من إيمان ، فأخرجه من النَّار فأنطلق فأفعل )). أخرجه مسلم وغيره .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

من يدلي بدلوه ، لنستفيد ، بارك الله فيكم . فمظاهر رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة جدا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

78 ـ ومن رحمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالبنات ، وحثه على الإحسان إليهن :
ما جاء عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : جَاءَتْنِي امْرَأَةٌ، مَعَهَا ابْنَتَانِ تَسْأَلُنِي؛ فَلَمْ تَجِدْ عِنْدِي غَيْرَ تَمْرَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، فَأَعْطَيْتُهَا  ، فَقَسَمَتْهَا بَيْنَ ابْنَتَيْهَا، ثُمَّ قَامَتْ فَخَرَجَتْ ،فَدَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فَحَدَّثْتُهُ، فَقَالَ:" مَنْ يَلِي مِنْ هَذِهِ الْبَنَاتِ شَيْئًا فَأَحْسَنَ إِلَيْهِنَّ كُنَّ لَهُ سِتْرًا مِنْ النَّارِ". خرجه البخاري وغيره .
فرعاية البنات والرحمة بهن في الإسلام ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة ، فهن حائط الصد والحماية من النار يوم القيامة لمن أحسن إليهن .
كما في حديث آخر قال فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : من كان له ثلاث بنات فصبر عليهن، وأطعمهن، وسقاهن، وكساهن من جدته ؛ كن له حجابًا من النار يوم القيامة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للتذكير ..

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

إن سيدنا صلى الله عليه وسلم مظهر رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى للعالمين. لا تخص رحمة سيدي صلى الله عليه وآله وبارك وسلم بعالم دون عالم. وكم من العالمين لم يبلغنا علمه ولم يصل إلينا خبره.
قال سيدي صلى الله عليه وآله وبارك وسلم رحمة لغير ذوات التعبير «اركبوا هذه الدواب سالمة ، وايتدعوها سالمة ، ولا تتخذوها كراسي».

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ( أن امرأة وجدت في بعض مغازي رسول الله صلى الله 	عليه وسلم مقتولة . فأنكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قتل النساء والصبيان ) 	 رواه البخاري ومسلم .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم أم علي .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هل من مزيد ؟!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/264.htm

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله: حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ يَقُولُ لِامْرَأَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ تَعْرِفِينَ فُلَانَةَ قَالَتْ نَعَمْ قَالَ فَإِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّ بِهَا وَهِيَ تَبْكِي عِنْدَ قَبْرٍ فَقَالَ اتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَاصْبِرِي فَقَالَتْ إِلَيْكَ عَنِّي فَإِنَّكَ خِلْوٌ مِنْ مُصِيبَتِي قَالَ فَجَاوَزَهَا وَمَضَى فَمَرَّ بِهَا رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ مَا قَالَ لَكِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَتْ مَا عَرَفْتُهُ قَالَ إِنَّهُ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ فَجَاءَتْ إِلَى بَابِهِ فَلَمْ تَجِدْ عَلَيْهِ بَوَّابًا فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهِ مَا عَرَفْتُكَ.فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ الصَّبْرَ عِنْدَ أَوَّلِ صَدْمَةٍ.

قال ابن المنيّر رحمه الله: *فائدة هذه الجملة من هذا الخبر بيان عذر هذه المرأة في كونها لم تعرفه ، وذلك أنه كان من شأنه أن لا يتخذ بوابا مع قدرته على ذلك تواضعا ،* *وكان من شأنه لا يستتبع الناس وراءه إذا مشى كما جرت عادة الملوك والأكابر ، فلذلك اشتبه على المرأة ، فلم تعرفه مع ما كانت فيه من شاغل الوجد والبكاء .* *

وقال الطيبي : فائدة هذه الجملة أنه لما قيل لها : إنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، استشعرت خوفا وهيبة في نفسها ،** فتصورت أنه مثل الملوك له حاجب وبواب يمنع الناس من الوصول إليه ، فوجدت الأمر بخلاف ما تصورته .

*

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وكان من عادته -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم - إذا رأى خطأً لايشنع على مقترفيه ولايذكرهم بأسمائهم رحمة بهم وحتى لايسيء الناس معاملتهم، كما في حديث بريرة رضي الله عنها لمّا اشترط مواليها عليها الولاء: "ما بال أقوام يشترطون شروطا ليست في كتاب الله من اشترط شرطا ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل. وإن كان مائة كتاب الله أحق وشرط الله أوثق.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*" من مظاهر الرحمة الخاصة :
قوله  : ( لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك مع كل صلاة ) . فهذا مظهر من مظاهر الرحمة والشفقة المحمدية على أمته*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، وهو من مظاهر الرحمة الخاصة . "(1)



______________________________
(1) هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ص 359

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب أبا بكر العروي .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

شكر الله لكم جهودكم الطيبة أختي الكريمة أم علي .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقد سبق ذكر بعض هذه الأحاديث .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للمزيد ...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يتعلق برمضان ـ ونحن في رمضان ـ : أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ أَخْبَرَتْ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرَجَ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ فَصَلَّى فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَصَلَّى رِجَالٌ بِصَلاَتِهِ فَأَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فَتَحَدَّثُوا فَاجْتَمَعَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْهُمْ فَصَلَّوْا مَعَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فَتَحَدَّثُوا فَكَثُرَ أَهْلُ الْمَسْجِدِ مِنَ اللَّيْلَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَصَلَّوْا بِصَلاَتِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ اللَّيْلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ عَجَزَ الْمَسْجِدُ عَنْ أَهْلِهِ حَتَّى خَرَجَ لِصَلاَةِ الصُّبْحِ فَلَمَّا قَضَى الْفَجْرَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ فَتَشَهَّدَ ثمَّ قَالَ أَمَّا بَعْدُ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَخْفَ عَلَيَّ مَكَانُكُمْ لَكِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تُفْرَضَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَعْجِزُوا عَنْهَا. متفق عليه .
> قال الصالحي الشامي في سبل الهدى والرشاد : وما ذاك إلا برحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته ورفقه بهم لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يترك العمل خشية أن يفرض على أمته رحمة منه بهم .


للتذكير ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ أبا مالك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :
قدم طفيل بن عمرو الدوسي وأصحابه ، على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إن دوسا عصت وأبت ، فادع الله عليها ، فقيل : هلكت دوس ، 
قال : ( اللهم اهد دوسا وأت بهم ) رواه البخاري .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا هو الرحمة المهداة صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
روى البخاري ومسلم عن عُرْوَة أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَدَّثَتْهُ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : هَلْ أَتَى عَلَيْكَ يَوْمٌ كَانَ أَشَدَّ مِنْ يَوْمِ أُحُدٍ قَالَ لَقَدْ لَقِيتُ مِنْ قَوْمِكِ مَا لَقِيتُ وَكَانَ أَشَدَّ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْعَقَبَةِ إِذْ عَرَضْتُ نَفْسِي عَلَى ابْنِ عَبْدِ يَالِيلَ بْنِ عَبْدِ كُلَالٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْنِي إِلَى مَا أَرَدْتُ فَانْطَلَقْتُ وَأَنَا مَهْمُومٌ عَلَى وَجْهِي فَلَمْ أَسْتَفِقْ إِلَّا وَأَنَا بِقَرْنِ الثَّعَالِبِ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَإِذَا أَنَا بِسَحَابَةٍ قَدْ أَظَلَّتْنِي فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا فِيهَا جِبْرِيلُ فَنَادَانِي فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ قَوْلَ قَوْمِكَ لَكَ وَمَا رَدُّوا عَلَيْكَ وَقَدْ بَعَثَ (بَعَثَ اللهُ) إِلَيْكَ مَلَكَ الْجِبَالِ لِتَأْمُرَهُ بِمَا شِئْتَ فِيهِمْ فَنَادَانِي مَلَكُ الْجِبَالِ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ فَقَالَ ذَلِكَ فِيمَا شِئْتَ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ أُطْبِقَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَخْشَبَيْنِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَلْ أَرْجُو أَنْ يُخْرِجَ اللهُ مِنْ أَصْلَابِهِمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللهَ وَحْدَهُ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من رحمته بصغار السن :

روى البخاري ( 5620) عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُتِيَ بِشَرَابٍ فَشَرِبَ مِنْهُ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ غُلامٌ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ الأَشْيَاخُ فَقَالَ : لِلْغُلامِ أَتَأْذَنُ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَ هَؤُلاءِ فَقَالَ الْغُلامُ وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لا أُوثِرُ بِنَصِيبِي مِنْكَ أَحَدًا قَالَ : فَتَلَّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي يَدِهِ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا البراء .
 وننتظر ـ منك ومن الجميع ـ المزيد ؛ لإظهار رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والنصوص والأخبار في ذلك كثيرة ولله الحمد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك الله أخي الكريم ، وننتظر مشاركتكم جميعا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي هريرة قال : خرجت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في طائفة من النهار لا يكلمني ولا أكلمه حتى جاء سوق بني قينقاع ثم انصرف حتى أتى خباء فاطمة ، فقال : أثم لكع أثم لكع يعني حسنًا ، فظننا أنه إنما تحبسه أمه ؛ لأن تغسله وتلبسه سخابًا فلم يلبث أن جاء يسعى حتى اعتنق كل واحد منهما صاحبه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اللهم إني أحبه فأحبه وأحبب من يحبه) . مسلم (2421)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن البراء بن عازب قال : رأيت الحسن بن علي ، على عاتق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو يقول :  (اللهم إني أحبه فأحبه) . مسلم (2422) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعن بُرَيْدَةَ رضيَ الله عنه قال : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَخْطُبُنَا، فَجَاءَ الْحَسَنُ، وَالْحُسَيْنُ عَلَيْهِمَا قَمِيصَانِ أَحْمَرَانِ يَمْشِيَانِ وَيَعْثُرَانِ، فَنَزَلَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْمِنْبَرِ، فَحَمَلَهُمَا فَوَضَعَهُمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " صَدَقَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ: {إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ} [التغابن: 15] نَظَرْتُ إِلَى هَذَيْنِ الصَّبِيَّيْنِ يَمْشِيَانِ وَيَعْثُرَانِ، فَلَمْ أَصْبِرْ حَتَّى قَطَعْتُ حَدِيثِي وَرَفَعْتُهُمَا " . أخرجه أحمد وغيره .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أم قيس بنت محصن أنها أتت بابن لها صغير لم يأكل الطعام إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأجلسه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجره - فبال على ثوبه - فدعا بماء فنضحه ولم يغسله) . البخاري (223) ، ومسلم 278) .

تأمل رحمته بأم الطفل حيث لم يعنفها ودعا بماء فنضحه ولم يغسله وفقط .

كذا تواضعه حيث أجلس الصغير في حجره صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيك أبا البراء على مشاركاتك النافعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للمشاركة ، فهناك المزيد .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في ميادين الحرب ( الأطفال و النساء و الأسرى نموذجا )*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_137.html

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم أخانا الحبيب رضا الحملاوي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الحبيب أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مواقف شفقة النبي  ورحمته بجميع الخلق*


http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/06/blog-post_81.html

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنتم ، ومن له مزيد فليفدنا ، وليظهر رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للعالمين.

----------


## محمد إلهامي

*عاطفة النبي*

*(1) عاطفة عميقة*

*لقد وُلد – صلى الله عليه وسلم– يتيما.. لما خرج إلى الدنيا كان أبوه قد رحل عنها[1].. وعندما كان طفلا في السادسة أخذته أمه لزيارة أخواله وقبر أبيه بني النجار في المدينة، وفي عودتهم من السفر فاجأ أمه مرض فماتت عند الغروب في "الأبواء" بين مكة والمدينة[2].. وياسبحان الله! ترى كيف كان أثر موت الأم على الطفل وفي أرض الغربة؟*


*ولم يكد يمضي في كنف جده عامين حتى توفي جده أيضا[3].. وانتقل إلى كفالة عمه أبي طالب.. تلك البدايات الحزينة جعلت من نفس محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بحرا من الرحمة والرقة.. (لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم).*


*وكان يقول: "أبعد الناس من الله القلب القاسي"[4]، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم، يتفقد أصحابه وأتباعه واحدا واحدا حتى ولو كان في حرب كبرى، ففي غزوة تبوك، وكانت أكبر غزوة غزاها النبي، وأول مرة يلقى فيها الروم، وكانت في حر الصيف وفي وقت قحط حتى سميت غزوة "العُسْرة".. لم ينس بعض من تأخروا عن الجيش: فلما رأى غبارا بعيدا قال للغبار: كن أبا خيثمة، فكان[5]، ولما رأى قادما ماشيا قال: كن أبا ذر، فكان[6].*


*تقول عنه زوجته الشيدة عائشة: ماضرب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – شيئا قط بيده، ولا امرأة ولا خادما[7]. وحكى لنا قصة رجل دخل الجنة لأنه سقى كلبا عطشانا فغفر الله له، ولأن الرفق بالبهائم لم يكن مطروحا كقيمة وخلق تعجب الصحابة وقالوا: أوإن لنا في البهائم أجرا يارسول الله؟ فقال – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر"[8] (يعني في كل كائن حي) ثم حكى قصة امرأة دخلت النار لأنها حبست هرة لا أطعمتها ولا تركتها تأكل من خشاش الأرض[9].*


*كان إذا دخل في الصلاة وهو ينوي الإطالة، يقصر فيها إن سمع بكاء الطفل الصغير لأنه يعلم أثر ذلك البكاء في نفس أمه[10]، وبكى – صلى الله عليه وسلم – لدى موت طفله الصغير والأخير إبراهيم حتى تعجب عبد الرحمن بن عوف فقال: " وأنت يا رسول الله؟" فقال – صلى الله عليه وسلم– "يا ابن عوف إنها رحمة"[11].*


*ولما أَسَرَ النبيُّ زوجَ ابنته زينب أبا العاص بن الربيع في غزوة بدر، وكانت ابنته في مكة وليس لديها ما تفدي به زوجها من الأسر فبعثت بالقلادة التي كانت أمها خديجة أهدتها لها عند زفافها لتفتدي بها زوجها، فلما رأى النبي قلادة خديجة بكى من الرقة واستأذن الصحابة في أن يمنوا على أبي العاص فيطلقوا سراحه فوافقوا[12].*


*وبكى أيضا لما رأى مصعب بن عمير يلبس ثوبا مرقوعا بفرو، وقد كان قبل إسلامه يلبس فاخر الثياب ويتمضخ أفخم العطور[13]، وبكى لما رأى إحدى بناته تموت[14]، وبكى لما مات عثمان بن مظعون[15].*


*ولقد كان النبي رحيما رقيقا حتى في أشد يوم مرَّ به –صلى الله عليه وسلم– وهو يوم الطائف، بعث الله له ملك الجبال فإذا أمره أطبق عليهم الجبال التي تحيط بهم، حتى في أشد لحظة قال: لا. عسى الله أن يخرج من أصلابهم من يعبد الله عز وجل[16].*


*بل ويحكى ابن مسعود –رضي الله عنه– أنهم كانوا في سفر مع النبي فأخذوا طائرين صغيرين من عش، فجاءت الأم تطير وترفرف بجناحيها عند رسول الله فقال: "من فجع هذه بولدها؟ ردوا إليها ولدها"، ورآهم أحرقوا قرية نمل فنهاهم وقال: "لا ينبغي أن يعذب بالنار"[17].. حتى النمل يارسول الله!!*


*لم ينس وهو قائد الدولة الإسلامية كلها طفلا صغيرا في المدينة اسمه أبو عمير، له طائر يلعب به واسمه النغير. فإذا رآه النبي ابتسم له وقال: يا أبا عمير، كيف حال النغير؟[18]، ولم ينس شابا فقيرا اسمه جليبيب فسعى ليزوجه حتى خطب وتهيأ للزفاف فإذا بالمنادي للجهاد ينادي فذهب جليبيب مجاهدا، وبعد انتهاء الغزوة يسأل النبي عن الشهداء فينساه الناس من بين الشهداء، لكن النبي لا ينساه فيقول: ولكني أفتقد جليبيبا فابحثوا عنه، ولما وجدوه ظل النبي يحمله على ذراعيه حتى حفروا له ووضعوه[19].. ولا يعرف عن جليبيب إلا هذا الموقف مما يدلك على انتباه النبي ورحمته ورعايته حتى لغير المبرزين من الناس.*


*ويعلن النبي أنه "لا يرحم الله من لا يرحم الناس"[20]، ويؤكد أن قاسي القلب شقي فيقول: "لا تنزع الرحمة إلا من شقي"[21].*


*واعتبر النبي رجلا لا يقبل أولاده رجلا "نزع الله الرحمة من قلبه"[22]، وقال: "من لا يرحم لا يٌرحم"[23].*


*وكان –صلى الله عليه وسلم– يخطب على المنبر مرة فجاء الحسن والحسين يلبسان ثوبين أحمران وكانا يتعثران في ثوبيهما، فلم يتمالك –صلى الله عليه وسلم– إلا أن نزل من على المنبر فأخذهما ووضعهما على حجره وقال: رأيت هذين الصبيين فلم أصبر[24].*


*(2) عاطفة تلهب الدعوة.. لا تعوقها.*

*وقد يمكن أن نقول ونقول بلا انقطاع في عاطفة النبي وقوتها وحرارتها، وكيف كان صلى الله عليه وسلم وردودا ورقيقا ورحيما ولينا وسمحا.. لكنما تظل بوارق تلك العاطفة وعظمتها في أنها كانت في سبيل الدعوة، ولم تقف يوما عائقا.*


*والذي يُعتاد من أصحاب القلوب الرقيقة والأخلاق السمحة والنفوس اللينة هو تأثرهم السريع والعميق بما يعرض لهم في هذه الحياة، فيصعب على الكريم أن يهان، ويشق على السمح أن يُقسى عليه، ولا تطيق نفس الرحيم الإيذاء، وأشد ما يبتلى به الصادق أن يرمى بالكذب، وأقسى ما يبتلى به الأمين أن يُرمى بالخيانة، ولا أكبر عند العاقل الوقور من أن يرمى بالجنون والكهانة.*


*وكل هذا تعرض له رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم– فلم تجنح به عاطفته العميقة ونفسه الرقيقة نحو أن يترك أو يتخلى عن ذلك الطريق الوعر، وليبقى محتفظا بمكانته في مكة وهو الكريم الأصل والرفيع النسب وهو الصادق الأمين.. ولقد كان ذلك الأصل وتلك الرفعة مساحة أخرى من المشقة واجهها النبي في دعوته.*


*فإن "كريم الأصل عريق النسب" أوذي أبلغ الإيذاء فقيل له لأول مرة وعند أول مواجهة: تبا لك[25]. وأُطلق عليه "مُذَمّم"[26] ورُميت عليه أمعاء الشياه[27]، وخُنق على حين غرة حتى جحظت عيناه[28]، وغير ذلك من الإيذاء ولقد كان أبلغها وأشقها على نفسه –صلى الله عليه وسلم– يوم الطائف[29].*


*ولقد رُمي "الصادق الأمين" بأنه كذاب وكاهن وساحر وشاعر.. بل ومجنون، وطفق عمه أبو لهب يمشي وراءه في طرقات مكة يحذر الناس والحجيج منه[30].*


*فانظر كيف كان أثر كل هذا الإيذاء في نفس رقيقة كرقة نفس محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم– وكيف وقعت على قلب يسيل بالعاطفة كقلب محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم– وعلى ذي أصل ونسب وشرف رفيع كمحمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم– وعلى ذي سيرة طاهرة وخلق قويم طوال ما يقرب من نصف قرن قبل أن يجهر بدعوته!!*


*انظر هذا، ثم انظر أيضا كيف كانت عاطفته تلهب دعوته وتنير سبيله، ولم تقف يوما عائقا.. ما فكر لحظة في أن يترك طريق المشقة لأن رقته وكرامته لم تتحمل كل هذا الإيذاء، ولم يُفضّل أن يبقى في المجتمع فاضلا طاهرا مصون النفس مهيب الجناب على حساب أن يبقى المجتمع منكوبا بالجاهلية.*


*وهنا بوارق عظمة العاطفة في نفسه –صلى الله عليه وسلم– فلقد كانت تلهب الدعوة.. لم تكن تعوقها.*


*ولما ذهب إلى المدينة، وصار قائد الدولة والآمر الناهي المطاع وجد عنتا من اليهود ومن بقي على الشرك من أهل المدينة ومن المنافقين.*


*كان حكيما ورحيما حين تحمل قولة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول " إن مثلنا ومثلهم كالقائل: سمّن كلبك يأكلك "[31]، بل وتحمل منه غلظته وفظاظته في انحيازه إلى يهود بني قينقاع[32] وتحمل منه غيه في قذف زوجته الأحب إلى قلبه عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها[33]، وغير هذا كثير والمقام ليس مقام الإحصاء.. بل أحسن إليه حتى لما مات كفنه في قميصه[34] وصلى عليه[35] واستغفر الله له[36].*


*كان رقيقا في السلم وحتى الحرب، انحاز إلى رأي أبي بكر الذي يرى العفو عن الأسرى في بدر[37]، ورفض أن يدعو على قريش في أحد وقد بلغوا منه مالم يبلغوه من قبل بل رفع يديه وقال "رب اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون"[38]، حتى قال لويس سيديو: إنه (أي محمد) لم يرفض قط ما طُلب إليه من اللطف والسماح[39].*


*ولقد عفا النبي عن أهل مكة[40]، وأكرم أبا سفيان بن حرب أحد الكبار الذين وقفوا لحرب الإسلام طوال عشرين سنة هي عمر الدعوة[41]، وأعطى الناس بسخاء حتى يؤلف قلوبهم، ولم يبخل عن أحد حتى بأغنام تملأ واديا بين جبلين[42].*


*فإذا نظرت في مكة إلى عاطفة تلهب الدعوة ولا تعوقها.. فانظر في المدينة إلى عاطفة في سبيل الدعوة.. لم تذهب عاطفة الداعية لتأتي مكانها صرامة الحاكم، بل بقيت سماحة الداعية وقوة الأمير.*


*(3) عاطفة لا تنسى الحق، ولا تُدْخِل في باطل.*

*تقول زوجته عائشة أم المؤمنين –رضي الله عنها- "ما غضب لنفسه قط، إلا أن تنتهك محارم الله"[43].*


*وعلى شدة حبه، صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأسامة بن زيد –رضي الله عنه– إلا أنه احمر وجهه غضبا لما حاول أسامة –رضي الله عنه– أن يشفع لامرأة من قبيلة من سادات قريش (قبيلة بني مخزوم) وكانت سرقت فقال: أتشفع في حد من حدود الله؟!!، بل صعد المنبر وأعلنها هائلة: لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها[44].*


*وانظر كيف ضرب المثال بأحب أولاده إليه، وأقربهم إلى قلبه.*


*ولما تأثر وهو ينظر إلى قلادة خديجة التي بعثتها زينب ابنته لفداء زوجها أبا العاص بن الربيع فرق لها، فأحب أن يمن على زوج ابنته بالفداء فيتعود القلادة إلى زينب ابنته.. لم ينفذ ما أحب إلا بعد أن طلب هذا من الصحابة ورضوا به فوافقوا[45].*


*وغارت زوجته الأحب إلى قلبه عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها لما وجدت أمامه طعاما من صنع زوجة أخرى، فإذا بها وأمام ضيوفه من الصحابة، ترمي بالإناء في الأرض فينكسر وتقلب الطعام.. فيستقبل – صلى الله عليه وسلم – هذا السلوك بأرق ما يكون ويظل يرفع الطعام من الأرض وهو يقول: غارت أمكم.*


*لكنه لا ينسى فيما بعد أن يأخذ من عائشة إناءها فيرده إلى صاحبة الإناء الأول ويقول: طعام بطعام وإناء بإناء[46].*


*وعلى كل حبه لحفيديه الحسن والحسين، إلا أنه أمسك بأحدهما وقد أخذ تمرة من مال الصدقة فأخرجها من فمه وهو يقول: لا يحل لنا الصدقة[47].*


*ولقد عفا من قبل عن أبي عزة الجمحي، وهو شاعر آذى النبي بكلامه، لما وقع في الأسر فوعده ألا يفعل ولا يظاهر عليه أحدا، فلما تركه النبي عاد سيرته الأولى.. فوقع مرة أخرى أسيرا بين يديه صلى الله عليه وسلم فرفض النبي العفو هذه المرة وقال: "أين ما أعطيتني من العهد والميثاق؟ لا والله لا تمسح عارضيك بمكة وتقول: سخرت بمحمد مرتين" وقال "إن المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر واحد مرتين"[48].*


*وكان حِبُّ النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– أسامة بن زيد –رضي الله عنه- في قتال، فقاتل رجلا حتى بدا أنه سيقتله، فقال الرجل: لا إله إلا الله، وقتله أسامة.. فلما أخبر النبي بهذا غضب وقال: أقتلته بعدما قال لا إله إلا الله؟ فقال: يارسول الله إنما قالها خوفا من السيف. قال: أفلا شققت عن قلبه حتى تعلم أقالها أم لا؟.. وظل يلومه ويكرر: أقتلته بعدما قال لا إله إلا الله حتى تمنى أسامة – رضي الله عنه – أن لم يكن قد أسلم قبل هذا اليوم[49].*


*وخلاصة الموضوع*

*أن قسوة القلب تعني البعد عن الله، ولم تنزع الرحمة إلا من شقي، ولقد كان قدوتنا –صلى الله عليه وسلم– عطوفا رقيقا حنونا سمحا لينا أنزل الله عليه رحمة فصار بها واسع النفس رقيق القلب (فبما رحمة من الله لِنْتَ لهم)، بكى من الرحمة، ونزل من منبره ليضع حفيديه إلى جواره شوقا ومحبة، وكان بتفقد من حوله حتى الطفل الصغير والشاب العادي.*


*لكن عاطفته ألهبت دعوته ولم تعقها، وكان غضبه لله لا لنفسه.. كانت عاطفة لا تنسي الحق ولا تدخل في باطل ولا تسمح بأن يلدغ من جحر واحد مرتين.. عاطفة تلهب العقل، ويحكمها العقل.*


*وتلك عبقرية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. تلك اللحظة التي لا تسبق العقلَ العاطفةُ ولا يلغي العقلُ عمل العاطفة. نقطة التوازن التي يمثلها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*





http://melhamy.blogspot.com.tr/2008/02/blog-post.html

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بك.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صور من رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير المسلمين



د.محمد بن عدنان السمان 
المدير التنفيذي لشبكة السنة النبوية وعلومها


• الصورة الأولى : 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل أتى عليك يوم أشد من يوم أحد ؟ قال ( لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت ، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة ، إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال ، فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت ، فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي ، فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب ، فرفعت رأسي ، فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني ، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل ، فناداني فقال : إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك ، وما ردوا عليك ، وقد بعث الله إليك ملك الجبال ، لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ، فناداني ملك الجبال ، فسلم علي ، ثم قال : يا محمد ، فقال : ذلك فيما شئت ، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ، لا يشرك به شيئاً ) رواه البخاري . 

• الصورة الثانية : 
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ( أن امرأة وجدت في بعض مغازي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقتولة . فأنكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قتل النساء والصبيان ) رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية لهما ( وجدت امرأة مقتولة في بعض تلك المغازي . فنهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتل النساء والصبيان ). 

• الصورة الثالثة : 
عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : كان غلام يهودي يخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمرض ، فأتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوده ، فقعد عند رأسه ، فقال له : أسلم . فنظر إلى أبيه وهو عنده ، فقال له : أطع أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأسلم ، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول : الحمد لله الذي أنقذه من النار ) رواه البخاري . 

• الصور الرابعة : 
عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (من قتل نفسا معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة ، وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما ) رواه البخاري . 

الصورة الخامسة : 
عن بريدة بن الحصيب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا أمر أمير على جيش أو سرية ، أوصاه خاصته بتقوى الله ومن معه من المسلمين خيرا . ثم قال ( اغزوا باسم الله . وفي سبيل الله . قاتلوا من كفر بالله . اغزوا ولا تغلوا ولا تغدروا ولا تمثلوا ولا تقتلوا وليدا . وإذا لقيت عدوك من المشركين فادعهم إلى ثلاث خصال ( أو خلال ) . فأيتهن ما أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم . ثم ادعهم إلى الإسلام . فإن أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم . ثم ادعهم إلى التحول من دارهم إلى دار المهاجرين . وأخبرهم أنهم ، إن فعلوا ذلك ، فلهم ما للمهاجرين وعليهم ما على المهاجرين . فإن أبوا أن يتحولوا منها ، فأخبرهم أنهم يكونون كأعراب المسلمين . يجري عليهم حكم الله الذي يجري على المؤمنين . ولا يكون لهم في الغنيمة والفيء شيء . إلا أن يجاهدوا مع المسلمين . فإن هم أبوا فسلهم الجزية . فإن هم أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم . فإن هم أبوا فاستعن بالله وقاتلهم . وإذا حاصرت أهل حصن ، فأرادوك أن تجعل لهم ذمة الله وذمة نبيه . فلا تجعل لهم ذمة الله وذمة نبيه . ولكن اجعل لهم ذمتك وذمة أصحابك . فإنكم ، أن تخفروا ذممكم وذمم أصحابكم ، أهون من أن تخفروا ذمة الله وذمة رسوله . وإذا حاصرت أهل حصن ، فأرادوك أن تنزلهم على حكم الله ، فلا تنزلهم على حكم الله . ولكن أنزلهم على حكمك . فإنك لا تدري أتصيب حكم الله فيهم أم لا ) رواه مسلم . 

• الصورة السادسة / 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خيلا قبل نجد ، فجاءت برجل من بني حنيفة يقال له ثمامة بن أثال ، فربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد ، فخرج إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( ما عندك يا ثمامة ) . فقال : عندي خير يا محمد ، إن تقتلني تقتل ذا دم ، وإن تنعم تنعم على شاكر ، وإن كنت تريد المال ، فسل منه ما شئت . فترك حتى كان الغد ، فقال : ( ما عندك يا ثمامة ) . فقال : ما قلت لك ، إن تنعم تنعم على شاكر فتركه حتى كان بعد الغد فقال : ما عندك يا ثمامة فقال : عندي ما قلت لك فقال : ( أطلقوا ثمامة ) . فانطلق إلى نخل قريب من المسجد ، فاغتسل ثم دخل المسجد ، فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، يا محمد ، والله ما كان على الأرض وجه أبغض إلي من وجهك ، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه إلي ، والله ما كان من دين أبغض إلي من دينك ، فأصبح دينك أحب دين إلي ، والله ما كان من بلد أبغض إلي من بلدك ، فأصبح بلدك أحب البلاد إلي ، وإن خيلك أخذتني ، وأنا أريد العمرة ، فماذا ترى ؟ فبشره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره أن يعتمر ، فلما قدم مكة قال له قائل : صبوت ، قال : لا ، ولكن أسلمت مع محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا والله ، لا يأتيكم من اليمامة حبة حنطة حتى يأذن فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

• الصورة السابعة : 
عن خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه قال: ( غزوت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيبر فأتت اليهود فشكوا أن الناس قد أسرعوا إلى حظائرهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا لا تحل أموال المعاهدين إلا بحقها ) رواه أبو داود بسند حسن . 

• الصورة الثامنة / 
عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول يوم خيبر : ( لأعطين الراية رجلا يفتح الله على يديه ) . فقاموا يرجون لذلك أيهم يعطى ، فغدوا وكلهم يرجو أن يعطى ، فقال : ( أين علي ) . فقيل : يشتكي عينيه ، فأمر فدعي له ، فبصق في عينيه ، فبرأ مكانه حتى كأنه لك يكن به شيء ، فقال : نقاتلهم حتى يكونوا مثلنا ؟ فقال : ( على رسلك ، حتى تنزل بساحتهم ، ثم ادعهم إلى الإسلام ، وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم ، فوالله لأن يهدى بك رجل واحد خير لك من حمر النعم ) . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

• الصورة التاسعة : 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قيل : يا رسول الله ! ادع على المشركين . قال " إني لم أبعث لعانا . وإنما بعثت رحمة "رواه مسلم . 

• الصورة العاشرة : 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : كنت أدعو أمي إلى الإسلام وهي مشركة . فدعوتها يوما فأسمعتني في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أكره . فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي . قلت : يا رسول الله ! إني كنت أدعو أمي إلى الإسلام فتأبى علي . فدعوتها اليوم فأسمعتني فيك ما أكره . فادع الله أن يهدي أم أبي هريرة . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اللهم ! اهد أم أبي هريرة " فخرجت مستبشرا بدعوة نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فلما جئت فصرت إلى الباب . فإذا هو مجاف . فسمعت أمي خشف قدمي . فقالت : مكانك ! يا أبا هريرة ! وسمعت خضخضة الماء . قال فاغتسلت ولبست درعها وعجلت عن خمارها . ففتحت الباب . ثم قالت : يا أبا هريرة ! أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله . قال فرجعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأتيته وأنا أبكي من الفرح . قال قلت : يا رسول الله ! أبشر قد استجاب الله دعوتك وهدى أم أبي هريرة . فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وقال خيرا . قال قلت : يا رسول الله ! ادع الله أن يحببني أنا وأمي إلى عبادة المؤمنين ، ويحببهم إلينا . قال فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اللهم ! حبب عبيدك هذا - يعني أبا هريرة - وأمه إلى عبادك المؤمنين . وحبب إليهم المؤمنين " فما خلق مؤمن يسمع بي ، ولا يراني ، إلا أحبني ) رواه مسلم . 

الصورة الحادية عشرة : 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :قدم طفيل بن عمرو الدوسي وأصحابه ، على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إن دوسا عصت وأبت ، فادع الله عليها ، فقيل : هلكت دوس ، قال : ( اللهم اهد دوسا وأت بهم ) رواه البخاري . 

الصورة الثانية عشرة : 
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما أنهم قالوا : يا رسول الله ! أحرقتنا نبال ثقيف ، فادع الله عليهم . فقال : اللهم اهد ثقيفا ) رواه الترمذي بسند صحيح . 




http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/264.htm

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخلق


جمع الله سبحانه وتعالى في نبيّه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صفات الجمال والكمال البشري ، وتألّقت روحـه الطاهرة بعظيم الشمائـل والخِصال ، وكريم الصفات والأفعال ، حتى أبهرت سيرته القريب والبعيد ، وتملكت هيبتهُ العدوّ والصديق ، وقد صوّر لنا هذه المشاعر الصحابي الجليل حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه أبلغ تصوير حينما قال :

وأجمل منك لم ترَ قط عيني          وأكمل منك لم تلد النساء
              خُلقت مبرّأً من كل عيب                   كأنك قد خُلقت كما تشاء

فمن سمات الكمال التي تحلّى بها – صلى الله عليه وسلم - خُلُقُ الرحمة والرأفة بالغير ، كيف لا ؟ وهو المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ، فقد وهبه الله قلباً رحيماً ، يرقّ للضعيف ، ويحنّ على المسكين ، ويعطف على الخلق أجمعين ، حتى صارت الرحمة له سجيّة ، فشملت الصغير والكبير ، والقريب والبعيد ، والمؤمن والكافر ، فنال بذلك رحمة الله تعالى ، فالراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن .


وقد تجلّت رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم في عددٍ من المظاهر والمواقف ، ومن تلك المواقف :


رحمته بالأطفال:


كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطف على الأطفال ويرقّ لهم ، حتى كان كالوالد لهم ، يقبّلهم ويضمّهم ، ويلاعبهم ويحنّكهم بالتمر ،كما فعل بعبدالله بن الزبير عند ولادته .


وجاءه أعرابي فرآه يُقبّل الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما فتعجّب الأعرابي وقال : " تقبلون صبيانكم ؟ فما نقبلهم " فرد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلاً : ( أو أملك أن نزع الله من قلبك الرحمة ؟ ) .


وصلى عليه الصلاة والسلام مرّة وهو حامل أمامة بنت زينب ، فكان إذا سجد وضعها ، وإذا قام حملها .


وكان إذا دخل في الصلاة فسمع بكاء الصبيّ ، أسرع في أدائها وخفّفها *،* فعن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( إني لأقوم في الصلاة أريد أن أطول فيها، فأسمع بكاء الصبي ،فأتجوز في صلاتي ، كراهية أن أشقّ على أمّه) رواه البخاري ومسلم.
وكان يحمل الأطفال ، ويصبر على أذاهم* ،* فعن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت: ( أُتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصبي ، فبال على ثوبه ، فدعا بماء ، فأتبعه إياه) رواه البخاري.


وكان يحزن لفقد الأطفال ، ويصيبه ما يصيب البشر ، مع كامل الرضا والتسليم ، والصبر والاحتساب* ،* ولما مات حفيده صلى الله عليه وسلم فاضت عيناه ، فقال سعد بن عبادة - رضي الله عنه : " يا رسول الله ما هذا؟ " فقال : ( هذه رحمة جعلها الله في قلوب عباده ، وإنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء ) .


رحمته بالنساء


لما كانت طبيعة النساء الضعف وقلة التحمل* ،* كانت العناية بهنّ أعظم ، والرفق بهنّ أكثر ، وقد تجلّى ذلك في خلقه وسيرته على أكمل وجه* ،* فحثّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على رعاية البنات والإحسان إليهنّ* ،* وكان يقول : ( من ولي من البنات شيئاً فأحسن إليهن كن له سترا من النار ) ، بل إنه شدّد في الوصية بحق الزوجة والاهتمام بشؤونها فقال : ( ألا واستوصوا بالنساء خيرا ؛ فإنهنّ عوان عندكم ليس تملكون منهن شيئا غير ذلك ، إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة ) .


وضرب صلى الله عليه وسلم أروع الأمثلة في التلطّف مع أهل بيته* ،* حتى إنه كان يجلس عند بعيره فيضع ركبته وتضع صفية رضي الله عنها رجلها على ركبته حتى تركب البعير ، وكان عندما تأتيه ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها يأخذ بيدها ويقبلها ، ويجلسها في مكانه الذي يجلس فيه .


رحمته بالضعفاء عموماً


وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يهتمّ بأمر الضعفاء والخدم ، الذين هم مظنّة وقوع الظلم عليهم ، والاستيلاء على حقوقهم ، وكان يقول في شأن الخدم *:* ( هم إخوانكم جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم ، فمن كان أخوه تحت يده فليطعمه مما يأكل ، وليلبسه مما يلبس ، ولا تكلفوهم من العمل ما يغلبهم ، فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم ) ، ومن مظاهر الرحمة بهم كذلك ، ما جاء في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا جاء خادم أحدكم بطعامه فليقعده معه أو ليناوله منه فإنه هو الذي ولي حره ودخانه ) رواه ابن ماجة وأصله في مسلم .


ومثل ذلك اليتامى والأرامل ، فقد حثّ الناس على كفالة اليتيم ، وكان يقول : ( أنا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة ، وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى ) ، وجعل الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ، وكالذي يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل ، واعتبر وجود الضعفاء في الأمة ، والعطف عليهم سبباً من أسباب النصر على الأعداء ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أبغوني الضعفاء ؛ فإنما تنصرون وتُرزقون بضعفائكم )  .


رحمته بالبهائم

وشملت رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم البهائم التي لا تعقل ، فكان يحثّ الناس على الرفق بها ، وعدم تحميلها ما لا تطيق ، فقد روى الإمام مسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:( إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء ، فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القتلة ، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح ، وليحد أحدكم شفرته ، فليرح ذبيحته ) ودخل النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم ذات مرة بستاناً لرجل من الأنصار ، فإذا فيه جَمَل ، فلما رأى الجملُ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذرفت عيناه ، فأتاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمسح عليه حتى سكن ، فقال : ( لمن هذا الجمل؟ )فجاء فتى من الأنصار فقال: لي يا رسول الله ، فقال له: ( أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكك الله إياها ؛ فإنه شكا لي أنك تجيعه وتتعبه ) رواه أبو داوود .


رحمته بالجمادات


ولم تقتصر رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم على الحيوانات ، بل تعدّت ذلك إلى الرحمة بالجمادات ، وقد روت لنا كتب السير حادثة عجيبة تدل على رحمته وشفقته بالجمادات ، وهي : حادثة حنين الجذع *،* فإنه لمّا شقّ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طول القيام ، استند إلى جذعٍ بجانب المنبر ، فكان إذا خطب الناس اتّكأ عليه* ،* ثم ما لبث أن صُنع له منبر ، فتحول إليه وترك ذلك الجذع ، فحنّ الجذع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى سمع الصحابة منه صوتاً كصوت البعير ، فأسرع إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحتضنه حتى سكن ، ثم التفت إلى أصحابه فقال لهم : ( لو لم أحتضنه لحنّ إلى يوم القيامة ) رواه أحمد .

رحمته بالأعداء حرباً وسلماً


فعلى* ا*لرغم من تعدد أشكال الأذى الذي ذاقه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من الكفار في العهد المكي، إلا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ضرب المثل الأعلى في التعامل معهم ، وليس أدلّ على ذلك من قصة إسلام الصحابي الجليل ثمامة بن أثال رضي الله عنه ، عندماأسره المسلمون وأتوا به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد ، ومكث على تلك الحال ثلاثة أيام وهو يرى المجتمع المسلم عن قرب ، حتى دخل الإيمان قلبه ، ثم أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإطلاقه ، فانطلق إلى نخل قريب من المسجد فاغتسل ، ثم دخل المسجد فقال : " أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، يا محمد : والله ما كان على الأرض وجه أبغض إلي من وجهك ، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه إلي ، والله ما كان من دين أبغض إلي من دينك ، فأصبح دينك أحب الدين إلي ، والله ما كان من بلد أبغض إلي من بلدك ، فأصبح بلدك أحب البلاد إلي " ، وسرعان ما تغير حال ثمامة فانطلق إلى قريش يهددها بقطع طريق تجارتهم ، وصار درعاً يدافع عن الإسلام والمسلمين .


كما تجلّت رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضاً في ذلك الموقف العظيم ، يوم فتح مكة وتمكين الله تعالى له ، حينما أعلنها صريحةً واضحةً : ( اليوم يوم المرحمة ) ، وأصدر عفوه العام عن قريش التي لم تدّخر وسعاً في إلحاق الأذى بالمسلمين ، فقابل الإساءة بالإحسان ، والأذيّة بحسن المعاملة* .*


لقد كانت حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها رحمة ، فهو رحمة ، وشريعته رحمة ، وسيرته رحمة ، وسنته رحمة ، وصدق الله إذ يقول : { وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين } ( الأنبياء : 107 ) .

http://articles.islamweb.net/media/i...ng=A&id=143637

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نماذج من رحمة النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*


http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/566

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://ar.islamway.net/book/17479/%D...-rel&score=0.3
http://ar.islamway.com/book/17479/%D...-rel&score=0.3

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأطفال

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: دَخَلْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى أَبِي سَيْفٍ القَيْنِ، وَكَانَ ظِئْرًا لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ، فَأَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، فَقَبَّلَهُ، وَشَمَّهُ، ثُمَّ دَخَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ يَجُودُ بِنَفْسِهِ، فَجَعَلَتْ عَيْنَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَذْرِفَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: وَأَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ فَقَالَ: (يَا ابْنَ عَوْفٍ إِنَّهَا رَحْمَةٌ)، ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَهَا بِأُخْرَى، فَقَالَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إِنَّ العَيْنَ تَدْمَعُ، وَالقَلْبَ يَحْزَنُ، وَلاَ نَقُولُ إِلَّا مَا يَرْضَى رَبُّنَا، وَإِنَّا بِفِرَاقِكَ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَحْزُونُونَ).  البخاري: (1303).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الوطفاء*
*في رحمة خاتم الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم*

 محاضرة للشيخ : علي بن عبد الخالق القرني

http://koonoz.blogspot.com/2014/08/a...atfaa-mp3.html

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
وقد تقدم ذكر بعض هذه الأخبار .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياكم شيخ أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*



خطبة للشيخ د. عبد الخالق ماضي
07/11/2014-14/01/1436

http://www.rayatalislah.com/index.ph...b5ce08f8a9388d
http://www.rayatalislah.com/index.ph...11-07-20-08-51

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**الرحمة في حياة النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * - ليلة في بيت النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *::: الشيخ محمود المصري 17-01-2012*


https://archive.org/details/xboxgamer-3294#

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الرحمة المهداة، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (WORD)
عصام أنور أحمد عيسى

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جهود مباركة ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحمة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (كلمة)*


الشيخ سليم بن خليف السهلي


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/library/0/94025/#ixzz3qRIdbd60

----------


## السعيد شويل

.....................
( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ ) 
...
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسله الله رحمة للمسلمين : 
للفوز بجنة الخلد والنعيم إذا مااتبعوا تعاليم دين الله القويم وصراطه المستقيم .
...
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسله الله رحمة لغير المسلمين :
إذا ماآمنوا برسالته وصدقوا بأن الإسلام هو الدين الذى ارتضاه الله لهم ولكافة خلقه وعباده . 
وبالإيمان به واتباع رسالته والعمل بما أمرهم الله فيها ينقذوا أنفسهم من المورد الوخيم فى يوم الدين . وتكون رحمته درءاً لهم من العذاب الأليم وسكنى نار جهنم والجحيم . 
 { لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ أَلَّا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ }
 { وَمَن كَفَرَ فَلَا يَحْزُنكَ كُفْرُهُ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَنُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا عَمِلُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ }
 { وَلاَ يَحْزُنكَ قَوْلُهُمْ إِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ }
..............................  .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

2094 - " كان رحيما وكان لا يأتيه أحد إلا وعده وأنجز له إن كان عنده " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 5 / 129 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 278 ) وفي " التاريخ " ( 2 / 2 / 211 ) عن سحامة بن عبد الرحمن بن الأصم قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول " ( فذكره )
" وجاءه أعرابي فأخذ بثوبه فقال : إنما بقي من حاجتي يسيرة ، وأخاف أنساها .
فقام معه حتى فرغ من حاجته ، ثم أقبل فصلى " .
 قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن ، رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير سحامة هذا ، ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وقد روى عنه مع من الثقات . 
وقال الحافظ : " مقبول " . وهذا في رأيي تقصير ، وعهدي به
يقول في مثله في كثير من الأحيان : " صدوق " ، وهذا هو الأولى لأنه تابعي موثق. 
ولطرفه الأول طريق أخرى ، فقال الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2432 - ترتيبه ) : حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن أنس به ، وزاد : " بالعيال " . قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح ، رجاله رجال الشيخين ، وقول ابن حبان في " الثقات " : " قيل : إنه سمع من أنس ، ولا يصح ذلك عندي " . فلا يعله بالانقطاع لأن الحافظ قد جزم في " التهذيب " بأنه رأى أنسا ، وسنه يساعده على ذلك ، فقد كان عمره حين مات أنس نحوا من خمس وعشرين سنة ، ثم هو لم يعرف بتدليس ، فروايته عنه محمولة على الاتصال عند الجمهور . والله أعلم .
وله شاهد من حديث مالك بن الحويرث مرفوعا بلفظ :
" كان رحيما رفيقا " . 
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحيوانات والطير (PDF)*

د. حذيفة عبود مهدي السامرائي


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/library/0/99955/#ixzz42DEpc7p6

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
خطبة الجمعة اليوم من مكة المكرمة: 

من جوانب الرحمة في رسالته عليه الصلاة والسلام*

* الشيخ أسامة بن عبد الله خياط

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/178767...9%85?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/178767...9%85?ref=p-new
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**من رحمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*الشيخ د عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله المحيسن


http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/139761...B3%D9%84%D9%85
*
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/139761...B3%D9%84%D9%85

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

تبارك الله ، جهد رائع أخانا الفاضل.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا أبا مالك 

*سلسلة الرحمة المهداة


الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله عبد الحميد

http://way2allah.com/khotab-series-2291.htm
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لابد من وجود مؤسسات تعرف الغرب - بل والمسلمين - ما كان عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرحمة .

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

دليل على فرط رحمته وشفقته صلى الله عليه وسلم على
 العاشقين
أما كان فيكم رجل رحيم 
لطيبة قلبه...وخُلقه العظيم...وجمال روحه أحبَّه أصحابه وأحبابه!!
فيا لها من رحمة لا تدانيها رحمة مخلوق آخر!!
ممكن تصلوا على النبي !!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه:
2610- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي سَفَرٍ، فَكَانَ عَلَى بَكْرٍ لِعُمَرَ صَعْبٍ فَكَانَ يَتَقَدَّمُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَيَقُولُ أَبُوهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللهِ، لاَ يَتَقَدَّمِ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَحَدٌ. فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: بِعْنِيهِ. فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: هُوَ لَكَ، فَاشْتَرَاهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ:" هُوَ لَكَ يَا عَبْدَ اللهِ فَاصْنَعْ بِهِ مَا شِئْتَ".

إنها الرحمة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وانظروا إلى أدب عمر معه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي صحيح مسلم :
137 - ( 1213 ) وحدثني أبو غسان المسمعي حدثنا معاذ ( يعني ابن هشام ) حدثني أبي عن مطر عن أبي الزبير عن جابر بن عبدالله أن عائشة رضي الله عنها في حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهلت بعمرة وساق الحديث بمعنى حديث الليث وزاد في الحديث قال : وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا سهلا إذا هويت الشيء تابعها عليه فأرسلها مع عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكر فأهلت بعمرة من التنعيم قال مطر قال أبو الزبير فكانت عائشة إذا حجت صنعت كما صنعت مع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لمن عنده مزيد من إظهار رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

*محمد بن علي بن جميل المطري


http://islamselect.net/mat/99304
https://docs.google.com/viewerng/vie...//al+rahmh.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نبي الرحمة*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

د محمد أحمد المبيض


http://almeshkat.net/book/11532

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

سبحان الله الملك القدوس والصلاة والسلام على رسوله المحمود المحبوب.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أخرج مسلم في صحيحه :
8 - ( 1641 ) وحدثني زهير بن حرب وعلي بن حجر السعدي ( واللفظ لزهير ) قالا : حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم حدثنا أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن أبي المهلب عن عمران بن حصين قال : كانت ثقيف حلفاء لبني عقيل فأسرت ثقيف رجلين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسر أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا من بني عقيل وأصابوا معه العضباء فأتى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الوثاق قال يا محمد فأتاه فقال : ( ما شأنك ؟ ) فقال بم أخذتني ؟ وبم أخذت سابقة الحاج ؟ فقال ( إعظاما لذلك ) : ( أخذتك بجريرة حلفائك ثقيف ) ثم انصرف عنه فناداه فقال : يا محمد يا محمد وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رحيما رقيقا فرجع إليه فقال : ( ما شأنك ؟ ) قال : إني مسلم . قال : ( لو قلتها وأنت تملك أمرك أفلحت كل الفلاح ) ثم انصرف ، فناداه فقال : يا محمد يا محمد ، فأتاه فقال : ( ما شأنك ؟ ) قال : إني جائع فأطعمني وظمآن فاسقيني ، قال : ( هذه حاجتك ) ففدى بالرجلين ، قال : وأسرت امرأة من الأنصار وأصيبت العضباء ، فكانت المرأة في الوثاق وكان القوم يريحون نعمهم بين يدي بيوتهم ، فانفلتت ذات ليلة من الوثاق فأتت الإبل ، فجعلت إذا دنت من البعير رغا فتتركه حتى تنتهي إلى العضباء فلم ترغ قال : وناقة منوقة فقعدت في عجزها ثم زجرتها فانطلقت ونذروا بها فطلبوها فأعجزتهم ، قال : ونذرت لله إن نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها ، فلما قدمت المدينة رآها الناس فقالوا : العضباء ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : إنها نذرت إن نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها فأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكروا ذلك له فقال : ( سبحان الله بئسما جزتها نذرت لله إن نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها ، لا وفاء لنذر في معصية ولا فيما لا يملك العبد ) .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذوي الأعذار
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أخانا الفاضل .
ومن رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحوانات أيضا :
ما أخرجه أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده :
1745 - حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَهْدِيُّ بْنُ مَيْمُونٍ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي يَعْقُوبَ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ، وحَدَّثَنَا بَهْزٌ، وَعَفَّانُ، قَالا: حَدَّثَنَا مَهْدِيٌّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي يَعْقُوبَ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ، مَوْلَى الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ، قَالَ: أَرْدَفَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ خَلْفَهُ، فَأَسَرَّ إِلَيَّ حَدِيثًا لَا أُخْبِرُ بِهِ أَحَدًا وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَحَبُّ مَا اسْتَتَرَ بِهِ فِي حَاجَتِهِ هَدَفٌ، أَوْ حَائِشُ نَخْلٍ، فَدَخَلَ يَوْمًا حَائِطًا مِنْ حِيطَانِ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَإِذَا جَمَلٌ قَدِ أتَاهُ فَجَرْجَرَ، وَذَرَفَتْ عَيْنَاهُ - قَالَ بَهْزٌ، وَعَفَّانُ: فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَنَّ وَذَرَفَتْ عَيْنَاهُ - فَمَسَحَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَرَاتَهُ وَذِفْرَاهُ، فَسَكَنَ، فَقَالَ: " مَنْ صَاحِبُ الْجَمَلِ؟ " فَجَاءَ فَتًى مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَقَالَ: هُوَ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، فَقَالَ: " أَمَا تَتَّقِي اللهَ فِي هَذِهِ الْبَهِيمَةِ الَّتِي مَلَّكَكَهَا اللهُ، إِنَّهُ شَكَا إِلَيَّ أَنَّكَ تُجِيعُهُ وَتُدْئِبُهُ " (1)
__________
(1) إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الحسن بن سعد، فمن رجال مسلم. يزيد: هو ابن هارون، محمد بن أبي يعقوب: هو محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي يعقوب التميمي الضبي البصري.
وأخرجه بتمامه البيهقي في "الدلائل" 6/26-27 من طريق يزيد بن هارون، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه مختصراً ابن خزيمة (53) ، وعنه ابن حبان (1411) من طريق يزيد بن هارون، به.
وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة 11/493، والدارمي (663) و (755) ، ومسلم (342) و (2429) ، وأبو داود (2549) ، وابن ماجه (340) ، وابن أبي عاصم في "الآحاد والمثاني" (437) ، وأبو يعلى (6787) و (6788) ، وأبو عوانة 1/197، والحاكم 2/99-100، والبيهقي في "السنن" 1/94، وفي "الدلائل" 6/26-27 من طرق عن مهدي بن ميمون، به. وبعضهم يزيد فيه على بعض، وسيأتي برقم (1754) .
الهدف، قال الخطابي في "معالم السنن" 2/248: كل ما كان له شخص مرتفع من بناء وغيره، وقد استهدف لك الشيء: إذا قام وانتصب لك. وقوله: حائش نخل، قال الخطابي: الحائش: جماعة النخل الصغار لا واحد له من لفظه، وقال ابن الأثير: الحائش: النخل الملتف المجتمع، كأنه لالتفافه يحوش بعضه إلى بعض. والجرجرة: صوت البعير عند الضجر. وسراته: أي ظهره وأعلاه. وذفراه: أي مؤخر رأسه، وهو الموضع الذي يعرف من قفاه. وقوله: وتدئبه، أي: تكده وتتعبه، من الدأب، وهو الجد والتعب.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن رحمته وتواضعه بكبار السن ، ما فعله مع أبي قحافة عندما جاء ليسلم يوم فتح مكة :
فقد أخرج أحمد أيضا:
12635 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ الْحَرَّانِيُّ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ، قَالَ: سُئِلَ أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ عَنْ خِضَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَابَ إِلَّا يَسِيرًا، وَلَكِنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ بَعْدَهُ خَضَبَا بِالْحِنَّاءِ وَالْكَتَمِ. قَالَ: وَجَاءَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ بِأَبِيهِ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ يَحْمِلُهُ حَتَّى وَضَعَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ: " لَوْ أَقْرَرْتَ الشَّيْخَ فِي بَيْتِهِ، لَأَتَيْنَاهُ تَكْرُمَةً (1) لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ ". فَأَسْلَمَ وَلِحْيَتُهُ وَرَأْسُهُ كَالثَّغَامَةِ بَيَاضًا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " غَيِّرُوهُمَا، وَجَنِّبُوهُ السَّوَادَ " (2)
__________
(1) في (م) و (س) و (ق) : مكرمة، والمثبت من (ظ 4) ونسخة في (س) .
(2) إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن سلمة الحراني، فمن رجال مسلم. هشام: هو ابن حسان القُرْدُوسي.
وأخرجه أبو عوانة في المناقب كما في "إتحاف المهرة" 1/123-124 عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل، عن أبيه، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه أبو زرعة الدمشقي في "تاريخ دمشق" (22) ، والبزار (2981- كشف الأستار) ، وأبو يعلي (2831) ، وأبو عوانة، والطحاوي في "شرح مشكل الآثار" (3686) ، وابن حبان (5472) ، والحاكم 3/244 من طرق عن محمد بن سلمة، به -ولم يذكر أبو زرعة في حديثه قصة أبي قحافة، في حين اقتصر عليها البزار وابن حبان والحاكم. وصحح الحاكم الإسناد على شرط الشيخين، فوهم، فإن محمد بن سلمة من رجال مسلم دون البخاري.
وأخرجه دون قصة أبي قحافة: مسلم (2341) (100) ، وأبو عوانة، والطحاوي (3685) من طريق عبد الله بن إدريس، وأبو عوانة، والطحاوي (3691) من طريق وهب بن جرير، كلاهما عن هشام بن حسان، به.
وأخرجه كذلك ابن سعد في "الطبقات" 1/432 و3/189 و191، والبخاري (5894) ، ومسلم (2341) (101) و (102) ، وأبو عوانة، والبيهقي  في "دلائل النبوة" 1/229-230 من طرق عن ابن سيرين، به- وبعضهم يختصره.
وسيأتي أيضاً دون قصة أبي قحافة برقم (13143) عن روح بن عبادة، عن هشام. وانظر ما سلف برقم (11965) و (12054) .
ويشهد لقصة أبي قحافة حديث جابر بن عبد الله عند مسلم (2102) ، وسيأتي 3/316.
وحديث أسماء بنت أبي بكر، سيأتي 6/349-350، وإسناده حسن.
قال النووي في "شرح مسلم" 14/79: الثَّغامة بثاء مثلَّثة مفتوحة ثم غين معجمة مخفَّفة، قال أبو عبيد: هو نبْت أبيض الزَّهْر والثمر، شُبِّه بياض الشيب به، وقال ابن الأعرابي: شجرة تبيضُّ كأنها الملح.اهــ

وانظر السلسلة الصحيحة : ( 496 ) .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مظاهر الرحمة في مواقف النبي من اجتهادات الصحابة الفقهية (PDF)*

حمد بن حسين بن صالح الجعيدي

http://www.alukah.net/spotlight/0/106004/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الرحمة بالأطفال وآثارها التربوية من خلال السنة (PDF)*

محمد عباس محمد عرابي


http://www.alukah.net/library/0/103929/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
العنف ضد الأطفال وتعامل نبي الرحمة*


صلاح عبدالشكور


الأطفال رياحين عطرة، وغصونٌ نضرة، يملؤون الحياةَ بهجة وسرورًا، ويُضفون على البيوت أنسًا ونعيمًا، بوجودهم تتزيَّن، وكيف لا يكونون كذلك وقد وصفَهم الباري - سبحانه - بأنَّهم {زِينَةُ الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} [الكهف: 46].


وجود الأطفال في المنزل يعني الحيويَّة والحركة والنَّشاط، وبدونِهم يتحوَّل البيتُ إلى صمتٍ وملل لا ينقطع، رغْم ما يتبع وجودَ الأطفال من مشقَّة وصعوبة لا يعلمُها إلا مَن رُزِق بمولودٍ وعالج ترْبيته والقيام عليْه، وفي المقابل أيضًا فإنَّ الحِرْمان من الأطفال والذُّرية أحد المكدِّرات التي تعكِّر صفْو أيِّ زوجين؛ إذْ محبَّة الأطفال والرَّغبة في الإنجاب والذُّرية غريزةٌ إنسانيَّة، ركَّبها الله - سبحانه - في نفس الرجُل والمرأة حتَّى تستمرَّ عجلة الحياة، ويتحقَّق إعمار الكون ودوام النماء.


الأطفال نعمة إلهيَّة، ومنحة ربَّانية، يهبُها الله مَن يشاءُ من عباده، ويمنعُها عمَّن يشاء، بِحكمتِه وقدرته سبحانه، والنَّاس متفاوتون في تقْدير هذه النِّعْمة تفاوتًا كبيرًا، ولا غضاضة في ذلك شأنها شأن كلِّ النعم، يقدِّرها ويعرف حقَّها مَن حُرم منها، ويتجاهلُها ويقصيها مَن رُزقها أو كان منها في كفاف، ولكنَّ المشكلة أن يجعل البعْض هؤلاء الأطْفال الأبرياء حقولاً للتَّعذيب ومُمارسة العنف، بكلِّ ألوانه وأشكاله، إنَّها مصيبة وأي مصيبة أن يتحوَّل أقرب النَّاس إلى الطفل إلى وحشٍ كاسر، لا يرحم ولا يشفق، ولا تجِد الرَّحمة في قلبه مكانًا، ولم أستطِعْ أن أتصوَّر إلى هذه اللحظة كيف يتحوَّل قلْبُ الوالد أو الوالدة إلى حجر؛ بلْ أشدَّ من الحجر، تجاه مَن؟ تجاه هؤلاء الأطفال الصِّغار، الذين لا حوْل لهم ولا قوَّة.


في فترةٍ وجيزة أظهرتْ لنا وسائل الإعلام حالاتٍ متعدِّدةً لأطفال تعرَّضوا للعُنف والتعذيب، من قِبل والديهم، بعض تلك الحالات وصلتْ لحد القتْل والتصفية الجسديَّة، حتَّى تحرَّكت هيئات حقوق الإنسان والمهتمِّين ورجال الاجتماع لسنِّ القوانين الرَّادعة، ومُحاسبة الآباء والأمَّهات المتَّهمين بالعُنف ضدَّ أبنائِهم[1]، وتحرَّك بعض النَّاشطين لإنشاء جمعيَّات خيريَّة لمتابعة قضايا العُنْف المتزايدة، وهذا الأمر مؤشر خطيرٌ يُوحي بِجفاف تلك القلوب القاسية من ماء الرَّحمة، ونذيرٌ يوحي بما تُخبئه الأيَّام من أحداثٍ ومعدلات مهولة لا تقِف عند حدٍّ، ولنتأمَّل كيف عدَّ النَّبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - تقبيل الأطْفال نوعًا من الرَّحمة، ومن ترك التقبيل عدَّه  بعكس ذلك، فلمَّا قبَّل النَّبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - الحسن بن عليٍّ وعنده الأقرع بن حابس التميمي جالسًا، فقال الأقرع: إنَّ لي عشرةً من الولد، ما قبَّلت منهم أحدًا، فنظر إليه رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - ثمَّ قال: ((مَن لا يَرحم لا يُرحم))؛ أخرجه البخاري.


ومَن تأمَّل سيرة النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وفتَّش عن مواقفه - عليه السلام - وطرائق تعامُلِه مع الأطفال، يقف مندهشًا أمام آيات الرَّحمة والعطف والرَّأفة التي أوتِيَها - بأبي هو وأمِّي - فقد كان يُداعب الأطفال، ويمازحهم ويلاعبُهم، ويتحمَّل ما يصدر منهم، فجيءَ مرَّة بغلام صغير فحمله فبال على ثوبه، وذات مرَّة كان يخطب على المنبر، فجاء الحسنُ والحسين عليْهِما قميصان أحمران، يمشيان ويَعْثُران، فنزل رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - من المنبر فحملهما، فوضعهما بين يديه، ثم قال: ((صدق الله ورسوله؛ {إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ} [التغابن: 15]، نظرتُ إلى هذين الصبيَّين يمشيان فيعثران، فلم أصبر حتَّى قطعت حديثي ورفعتُهما))، ثم أكمل خُطبته.


وهو النبيُّ الكريم، الذي بكى حين رأى ابنَه إبراهيم يجودُ بنفسه في حجْره - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فذرفت عيناه وقال: ((تدمعُ العين، ويحزن القلبُ، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربَّنا، وإنَّا بك - يا إبراهيم - لمحزونون))، ومواقفُ رحمته - عليه الصَّلاة والسلام - بالأطفال كثيرة معلومة.


الذي أودُّ الإشارة إليه أن تكون هذه المواقف الجليلة، التي تحمل أسمَى وأنبلَ المعاني الإنسانيَّة متمثِّلة أمام الجميع، وخاصَّة من يتصدَّون لظاهرة العنْف مع الأطفال، سواء على صعيد الجمعيَّات المتخصِّصة لمكافحة العنْف مع الأطفال، ومراكز رعاية شؤون الأسرة وحقوق الأطفال، أو على صعيد الوعْظ والخطابة والتَّعليم، وما دار في فلَكِها من ندوات ومحاضرات، وأن تُدرس هذه المواقف لأبنائنا وبناتِنا في مختلف مراحلهم الدراسيَّة، ففي بيان سيرته الشَّريفة مع الأطفال علاجٌ لمرضى القسْوة والغلظة، وفيه تهذيب للأخلاق والدَّعوة إلى السموِّ العاطفي والإنساني المتمثِّل في تعامله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - الذي بعثه الله رحمةً للعالمين.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
[1] [تعليق الألوكة]: في الشريعة الإسلامية المطهرة كفاية لو طُبّقت قوانينها الخاصة بالأسرة، ولولي الأمر الشرعي أن يضع تعزيرًا فيما لا يخالف الشرع، ولكن هل يجوز الامتثال للقوانين الدوليَّة الحقوقيَّة - وإن لم تخالف الشرع - التي وضعها الكفَّار، وعدوها أمرًا ملزما لجميع الشعوب؟! فيه تأمّل ونظر.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/social/0/4797/#ixzz4SHrX7HHX

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**من مظاهر رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم*

الشيخ أحمد الزومان



إنَّ الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله مِن شرور أنفسنا، ومِن سيئات أعمالنا، مَن يَهْده الله فلا مُضل له، ومَن يُضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمدًا عبده ورسوله.


﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا ﴾ [النساء: 1]، ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ [الحشر: 18].


أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الحديثِ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ، وَخَيْرَ الهُدَى هُدَى مُحَمَّدٍ، وَشَرَّ الأُمُورِ مُحْدَثَاتُهَا، وَكُلَّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلَالَةٌ.
نبينا محمد نبي الرحمة، فرسالته رحمة للأنس والجن؛ ﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ [الأنبياء: 107]، بل تعدَّت رحمة النبي العالمين لتصلَ إلى البهائم، بل الجمادات؛ كالجذع الذي كان يخطب عليه النبي، وفي هذه الدقائق أُذَكِّر نفسي وأُذَكِّر إخوتي ببعض مظاهر الرحمة في حياة النبي، التي يتعَدَّى أثرها الحِسي إلى المخلوقين.


فمن مظاهر رحمة النبي بأمَّته:
أنه كان يتألَّم إذا حصلتْ لهم مسغبة، ونزلت بهم فاقة، فيُسارع بالعَمَل على رفع ما نزل بهم؛ فعن جرير بن عبدالله: كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدر النهار، قال: فجاءه قوم حفاة عراة، مجتابي النِّمارِ أو العباء، متقَلِّدي السيوفِ، عامتهم من مُضَر، بل كلهم من مضر، فتَمَعَّرَ وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى بهم من الفاقة، فدخل ثم خرج، فأمر بلالاً فأذَّن، وأقام فصلى، ثم خطب، فقال: ((﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ... ﴾ [النساء: 1] إلى آخر الآية... ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا ﴾ [النساء: 1] والآية التي في الحشر: ﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ... ﴾ [الحشر: 18]، تصدَّق رجلٌ من ديناره، من درهمه، من ثوبه، من صاع بُرِّه، مِن صاع تمره، حتى قال: ولو بِشِقِّ تمرة، قال: فجاء رجلٌ من الأنصار بصُرَّةٍ كادتْ كفُّه تعجز عنها، بل قد عجزت، قال: ثم تتابَع الناس حتى رأيتُ كومَيْن مِن طعام وثياب، حتى رأيت وجْه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَتَهَلَّل، كأنه مُذْهَبَةٌ))؛ رواه مسلم (1017).


فحين رأى الفاقة التي بالمضريين تكدر خاطره، ودعا أصحابه إلى مواساتهم، فلما حصل لهم ما يكفيهم سُرَّ بذلك، وهكذا المسلم يعمل على قدر وسعه بقضاء حوائج المحتاجين؛ ﴿ لِيُنْفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ مِنْ سَعَتِهِ وَمَنْ قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ فَلْيُنْفِقْ مِمَّا آَتَاهُ اللَّهُ ﴾ [الطلاق: 7].


ومِن مظاهر رحْمة النبي بأمتِه:
أنه كان يعمل على قضاء ديون المدينين من أصحابه من بيت مال المسلمين حينما وجد، وذلك كان في آخر حياته، حيث وجد الفيء والغنائم؛ فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((ما من مؤمن إلا وأنا أَوْلَى به في الدنيا والآخرة، اقرؤوا إنْ شِئْتم: ﴿ النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ ﴾[1]، فأيما مؤمن مات وترك مالاً فليرثه عصبته من كانوا، ومن ترك دينًا أو ضيَاعًا - أي: أولادًا فقراء - فليأتني فأنا مولاه))؛ رواه البخاري (2399)، ومسلم (1619).


وقبل وجود المال في يديه كان يحث أصحابه على الإعانة في قضاء دين من أفلس وخسر في تجارته؛ فعن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: أصيب رجل في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثمار ابتاعها - أي: اشتراها - فكثر دينه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((تصدَّقوا عليه))، فتصَدَّق الناس عليه، فلم يبلغ ذلك وفاء دينه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغرمائه: ((خُذُوا ما وجدتم، وليس لكم إلا ذلك))؛ رواه مسلم (1556).


فهذا الرجل اشترى ثمرة النخل؛ رجاء أن يربح ويغنيه الله من فضله، لكن جاء الأمر على خلاف ما كان يتمنى، فأمر النبي بمساعدة هذا المعسر في قضاء دينه، وأمر غرماءَه أن يأخذوا ما تصدق به عليه، فليس لهم في الوقت الحاضر إلا ذلك الموجود، وأمرهم أن ينظروه إلى الغنى، ولا يطالبوه بما لا يستطيعه، وهذا معنى قول النبي: ((وليس لكم إلا ذلك)).


ومن مظاهر رحمة النبي لأمته:
أنه يكره ما يشق عليهم، فالمشاق والحرج التي تقع على أمته كأنها واقعة عليه؛ قال الله: ﴿ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ﴾ [التوبة: 128]، فما خُيّر بين أمرَيْن إلا اختار أيسرهما ما لم يكن إثمًا؛ لأنَّ أمته ستقتدي به، فاختار الأيسر والأسهل رحمة بها، وهكذا من يحمل الإرث النبوي فليحمل الناس على اليُسر، ولا يشق عليهم، فالشخص في خاصة نفسه يحملها على الورع والاحتياط، أمَّا إلزام الناس بذلك فلا؛ فلذا أرشد النبي من يؤمن الناس في الصلاة بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا صلَّى أحدكم للناس فليخفف؛ فإنَّ منهم الضعيف، والسقيم، والكبير، وإذا صلَّى أحدكم لنفسه فليطول ما شاء))؛ رواه البخاري (703)، ومسلم (467)، عن أبي هريرة.


لكن ليعلم أن التيْسِير على الناس راجِع إلى النصوص الشرعية، فهي الحكم وليس إلى أهواء الناس، فليتَّق الله مَن يتجاوز التيْسِير الشرعي، وليعلم أن دين الله لا يقبل التنازُلات، و﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ﴾ [يونس: 81].


ومِن مظاهر رحمة النبي بأمته:
أنه كان يراعي ما ركَّبه الله بهم من غرائز، فيمكن أصحابه من أن يقضوا وطرهم المباح؛ فعن مالك بن الحويرث: أتينا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن شببة متقاربون، فأقمنا عنده عشرين يومًا وليلة، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رحيمًا رفيقًا، فلما ظن أنا قد اشتهينا أهلنا أو قد اشتقنا، سألنا عمن تركنا بعدنا، فأخبرناه، قال: ((ارجعوا إلى أهليكم، فأقيموا فيهم، وعلموهم، ومروهم، وصلوا كما رأيتموني أُصَلِّي، فإذا حضرت الصلاة فليؤذِّن لكم أحدكم، وليؤمكم أكبركم))؛ رواه البخاري (631)، ومسلم (674).


فمالك ورفقته شباب، والشباب مظنة قوة الشهوة، فلما قضوا هذه المدة عنده، وشعر النبي برغبتهم في معاشَرة أهليهم، أمَرَهم بالرجوع إلى أهلهم؛ ليقضوا وطرهم المباح.


أين هذه الرحمة من بعض الآباء الذين استرعاهم الله على بنات يمتنع من تزويجهن؛ ليصيب عرَضًا من الدنيا، إما بزيادة مهر، أو للانتفاع بمرتباتهن؟! أين هذه الرحمة من بعض الآباء، الذين بسط الله لهم الرزق، فيطلب أبناؤه منه أن يزوجهم، فيرفض متعللاً بحجَج، مع أن إنكاحهم مع قدرته وعجزهم من الواجب عليه، وليس من التطوع؟!

أين هذه الرحمة من بعض الأزواج الذين يتغربون السنين عن أهليهم، وتطالبهم نساؤهم بالرجوع إليهن فيمتنعون، مع قدرتهم على الرجوع؛ حرصًا منهم على زيادة المال، والتخفف من نفقة السفر؟!


الخطبة الثانية
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.


وبعدُ:
عباد الله، رحمة النبي تعدَّت الآدميين إلى البهائم، فلهن نصيب من عموم رحمته، فاعتنى بالبهائم، وأمر بالإحسان إليهن، ورغّب في إطعامهن وسقيهن، وحذّر مالكهن من التقصير في الإطعام، أو تحميلهن أكثر من طاقتهن؛ بل كان النبي يشفق على الحيوانات، حينما يرى تأذيهن بأمر من الأمور؛ فعن عبدالله بن مسعود قال: كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر، فانطلق لحاجته، فرأينا حمرة معها فرخان، فأخذنا فرخيها فجاءت الحُمَّرة فجعلت تفرش، فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ((مَن فجع هذه بولدها؟ ردوا ولدها إليها))، ورأى قرية نمل قد حرقناها، فقال: ((من حرق هذه؟))، قلنا: نحن، قال: ((إنه لا ينبغي أن يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار))؛ رواه أبو داود (2675)، وصحح إسناده الحاكم (4/239).


فنهاهم عن فجيعة ذلك الطائر الصغير وأمر بردّ فرخيها، والأمر ليس مخْتصًّا بتلك الحمّرة، بل الأمر عام في كل الحيوانات التي يحرم قتلها، فلا تفجع في نفسها ولا في أولادها.


إذا كان ينْهى عن فجيعة الحيوان، فالنهي عن فجيعة الآدميين أولى وأحرى.


معاشر الإخوة:
قارنوا الفجيعة التي حصلت لذلك الطائر الذي سارع النبي بإزالتها، بفجيعة بعض الأمهات، حينما تطلّق من زوجها، ويكون الأولاد عند الزوج فيفجعها بعدم تمكينها من رؤيتهم، ويجعل العراقيل أمام التقائها بأولادها الصغار، ويمنعهم من زيارتها، أو الفجيعة التي تحصل من بعض الآباء حينما تطلق ابنته، ويحصل بينه وبين زوجها خلاف، فيفجع ابنته برفضه بقاء أولادها معها، حتى يشقى بهم أبوهم بزعمه، وما علم أن أول من يشقى بهم ابنته المسكينة، ليحذر هذا وذاك عقوبة الله في الدنيا والآخرة، وليعلموا أن الله أقدر منهم، وليعلموا أنَّ الجزاء من جنس العمل، فيفرق الله بينهم وبين من يحبون يوم القيامة؛ فعن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال: سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((من فرّق بين الوالدة وولدها، فرَّق الله بينه وبين أحبته يوم القيامة))؛ رواه الإمام أحمد (22988) (23002)، والترمذي (1283) (1566)، وإسناده حسن لِغَيْره.


أيها المسلمون:
إذا كانت رحمة النبي عمَّت البعيد، فالأهل أوْلَى بالرحمة؛ فهم أحوج من غيرهم لإدخال السرور عليهم وتسليتهم وإزالة المصاب عنهم، وتخفيف ما نزل بهم، فيقف مع الزوجة والأولاد في حالات البلاء والشدة وتكدر الخاطر؛ فعن عائشة تقول: خرجنا لا نرى إلا الحج، فلما كنا بسرف حضتُ، فدخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي، قال: ((ما لك؟ أنُفِسْت؟))، قلتُ: نعم، قال: ((إنَّ هذا أمرٌ كتبَه الله على بنات آدم، فاقضي ما يقضي الحاج غير ألا تَطُوفي))؛ رواه البخاري (294)، ومسلم (1211).


فلما حاضتْ عائشة وهي في طريقها للحج، تكدر خاطرها، فهي تريد عمرة مستقلة، وحجة مستقلة، فما زال النبي يواسيها ويخفف ما نزل بها، حتى يوم عرفة، فيأمرها أن تدخل حجها على عمرتها، مخبرًا أن طوافها وسعيها يسعها لعمرتها وحجها، ولما لم تطب نفسها بذلك، وأرادت أن تأتي بعمرة مستقلة، أمر أخاها عبدالرحمن أن يعمرها من التنعيم، فما زال النبي الزوج مع زوجته يتابعها ويسرّي عنها، حتى زال ما كانت تجده، وانقلب حزنها إلى فرح، فالنبي هو القدوة في التعامل مع الأهل، وليس بعض الجهال الذي يرى أن من الفحولة الغلظة مع الزوجة، وأن مطاوعة الزوجة في غير معصية ضعف ينافي الرجولة، نعوذ بالله من سوء الخُلُق.


[1] الأحزاب: 6.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/6942/#ixzz4SHsTQBLz

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
رحمة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

شيرين شاكر علي



http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/122/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
رحمة مهداة*

محمد سيف الدين حسن


إذا كانت الإنسانية في حاجة إلى قدوة تتبعها؛ فرسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- هو القدوة: ﴿ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 21].


الإنسانية بمجملها تحتاج إلى قدوة: ﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُون ﴾ [سبأ: 28].

رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو القدوة لكل إنسان يريد أن يحيا حياة كريمة أبية.. قال الله تعالى: ﴿ وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ﴾ [القلم: 4].

أدَّبه ربُّه فأحسن تأديبه، و ربَّاه فأحسن تربيته.. هو في الأمانة أمين، و في الصدق صادق، و في العدالة عادل، وفي الإحسان محسن، و في الشجاعة شجاع، و في العمل عامل.. ماكان يتوانى عن عمل يقرِّبه إلى الله، و ما كان من أحد أقرب إلى العدو منه في الغزوات، و ما كان من أحد أعدل منه في القسمة، و ما كان من أحد أصدق منه في الحديث، و ما كان من أحد أكثر منه أمانة. ﴿ هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ ﴾ [التوبة: 33].

رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- رمز لنا.. قائد ركبنا.. رسول الله خلاصنا.. رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ضمـير العالم والكـون، يقول عنه ربه عز وجل: ﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ [الأنبياء: 107].

كان رحيماً بالإنسان.. كان رحيماً بالحيوان.. كان رحيماً بالحجر..كان رحيماً بالشجر.. كان رحيمـاً بكل شيء.

و في الحديث: (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبَعاً لما جئت به )). و في حديث آخر: (( لا يؤمـن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليـه من أهله و ماله و ولده و نفسه التي بين جنبيه )). رواه البخاري. فالنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم.

و ما وجدنا أحداً يحب أحداً كحب أصحاب محمد محمدا، لقد أحبوا الله فاتبعوا رسوله فزادهم الله من حبه لهم: ﴿ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ﴾ [آل عمران: 31].

و إن سيرة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) تذكرنا بكل خطوة خطاها في، و بكل غاية سعى لها.. لقد كان -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يعبد ربه في غدوه و رواحـه و صبحه و مسائه، لا يعرف الكلل و لا يتطرق إليه الملل، ينام الناسُ ملءَ جفونهم، و رسول الله واقف بين يدي ربه يسكب الدمع ؛ لأن الحياة إنما تكون بالله و لله ومع الله: ﴿ قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ ﴾ [الأنعام: 162، 163].

كان يرى في طاعته لمولاه قرة عين و نقاء قلب، كان يدعو ربه: ((اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السموات و الأرض و من فيهن، و لك الحمد أنت قيوم السموات و الأرض و من فيهن، و لك الحمد أنت رب السموات و الأرض و من فيهن، أنت الحق و قولك الحق، و وعدك الحق ولقاؤك الحق، و الجنة حق و النار حق و الساعة حق..)).

وتجلَّت عظمة الرسول -صلى الله عليه و سلم- في تواضعه و زهده، فقام بين أصحابه دون أن يتميز عليهم، و رضي أن يعيش قانعاً بما عنده، وكان في مقدوره أن يعيش كما كان يعيش كِسرى و قيصر، و لكن نفسه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أبت زينة الدنيا، قطعاً للطريق أمام المتاجرين بالدين، و تعليماً للدعاة و المربين.

كان -صلى الله عليه و سلم- يقيم في حجرة صغيرة في وسطها حصير، ينام عليه أكرم مخلوق ؛ فيؤثر في جسده الشريف..

وجاءه رجل فأصابه الخوف من هيبته، فقال له عليه الصلاة و السلام: (( هوِّن عليك ؛ فإني لست بملك، إنما أنا ابن امـرأة من قريش، كانت تأكل القديد بمكة )). أخرجه ابن ماجه عن أبي مسعود البدري. و القديد هو طعام الفقراء.

وكان صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يجلس بين أصحابه مختلطاً بهم ؛ فيأتي الغريب، فلا يدري أيهم محمد. وفي هذا التواضع وقار ما بعده وقار، وإظهار لمعنى الهداية منذ البداية و حتى النهاية.

كان -عليه الصلاة و السلام- دائم البِشر، سهل الخلق، ليِّن الحديث، ليس بفظ و لا غليظ، و لا صخَّاب و لا فحاش و لا عياب.. إذا تكلم أطرق جلساؤه ؛ كأنما على رؤوسهم الطير، تقديراً له و توقيرا.

كان -صلى الله عليه و سلم- يعفو عمن ظلمه، و يصل من قطعه، و يعطي من حرمه، و يعرض عن الجاهلين، و لا ينتقم لنفسه ؛ بل كان يغضب لله عز و جل.

وهذه الأخلاق هي الميزان.. هي القسطاس المستقيم ؛ و بذلك يكون نبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه و سلم- أسوة و قدوة في كل المواقف: ﴿ لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ ﴾ [آل عمران: 164].

وكل مَن قرأ سيرة هذا الرسول الكريم من الباحثين المنصفين أجمعوا على أن كل صفات الكمال البشري التقت فيه.

لم يترك النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في نفوس أصحابه يأساً من رحمة الله ؛ بل علَّمهم صناعة الأمل، فعاشوا يدرؤون بالحسنة السيئة، وعلِموا أن المسلم مَن سلِم الناس من لسانه ويده، وأن من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه، وأن المؤمن مرآة لأخيه.

إنه محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، دعا أصحابه إلى أن يستر بعضهم على بعض ؛ حتى لا تشيع الفاحشة، وقال جازماً في وعده: ((مَن ردَّ عن عرض أخيه، ردَّ الله عن وجهه النار يوم القيامة)). رواه الترمذي. فأصبحت كلماته نوراً لهم يسعى بين أيديهم، كلما أظلمت عليهم أنفسهم استضاؤوا بنور كلمات هذا الرسول، واشتاقت أرواحهم إلى عبير بدائع حكمه..

فجدير بنا أن نهتـدي بهدي رسول الله، و نلتزم أمره: ﴿ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ [الأعراف: 157]. و في آية أخرى: ﴿ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا ﴾ [النساء: 69].

وإذا كان بعض السفهاء قد تجرأ على المساس بشخص سيدنا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فإن الله عز وجل قد تولَّى الدفاع عنه في محكم التنـزيل: ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ﴾ [الحج: 38]. ومَن يدري، فربَّ ضارة نافعة ؛ حيث وجدنا رجوع المسـلمين إلى دينهم ومدافعتهم عن رموزهم العظيمـة، وأهم رمز هو النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/52/#ixzz4SHte1FRX

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الرحمة المهداة، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (WORD)*


عصام أنور أحمد عيسى



http://www.alukah.net/publications_c...tions/0/41815/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الرحمة المهداة (سيرة الرسول الكريم*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *)*

هشام محمد عبد ربه


http://www.alukah.net/library/0/31790/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
نبي الرحمة والسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم*

د. رشيد كهوس



أحببتُ أن أسوقَ بعض النقول، وأغلبها لكتاب غربيين ينطقون بالحقيقة، ويشهدون بالصدق للرسالة الخاتمة في حق نبينا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ أبدأ في هذه المقالة بقصيدة للشاعر الفرنسي المسيحي "لامارتين [1]Lamartine" يصف فيها سيدنا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم ويمدحه، ويرد بهذه القصيدة على مجموعة من الفرنسيين ممن كانت بضاعتهم النيل من نبي الرحمة والسلام عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم والتشكيك في دينه، فكتبها شهادةً منه بصدق رسالة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما تحمله من رحمة وسلام للبشرية جمعاء، وما حققته من انتصارات بقوة العقيدة والإيمان. نقلها بالفرنسية الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهوري رحمه الله:
يقول الشاعر: "أبدًا. لم يوجد إنسان قام لهدف أسمى من رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن هدفه تجاوز الحدود البشرية، لقد قضى على الخرافات التي تحول بين الإنسان وخالقه.


إنه جدد الإيمان بالله كعقيدة سماوية وعقلية بعد أن كانت ضائعة في فوضى الوثنية والأصنام المادية المشوهة بالشرك.


أبدًا. لم يوجد إنسان أدى رسالة في مثل هذه العظيمة، بإمكانيات محدودة تنحصر في شخصه وحفنة من صحابته في ركن ناء في الصحراء الجرداء.


وأخيرًا..لم يستطع إنسان أن يؤديَ في وقت قصير هذه الرسالةَ التي أحدثت ثورةً عالمية خالدة - إذ إنه في أقل من جيلين سيطر الإسلام على قارات ثلاث تمثل كل العالم المأهول: في فارس وخراسان وتركستان وغرب الهند فضلا عن سوريا ومصر والقارة الإفريقية الشمالية المعروفة في ذلك العصر وأكثر جزء البحر الأبيض المتوسط والأندلس وأجزاء من بلاد الغال (فرنسا).


هذه الرسالة العظيمة تحققت في وقت قصير مع قلة الإمكانيات وعظمة النتائج، وهذه العناصر الثلاثة تقاس بها عبقرية الرجل.


فمن ذا الذي يجرؤ على أن يوازن من الوجهة الإنسانية أي شخصية تاريخية عصرية بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. إن المشهورين منهم إذا كانوا قد جيشوا جيوشًا أو وضعوا قوانين أو أسسوا إمبراطوريات إذا صح أنهم أنشؤوا شيئا، فإن ما أنشؤوه قد سقط بسقوطهم.


أما هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد نشر جيوشًا وشريعة وإمبراطوريات وشعوبًا ودولا وملايين من البشر تمثل سكان المعمورة، إنه زلزل قصوراً وآلهة وديانات وأفكاراً ومعتقدات ونفوسًا. وبنى ذلك كله على كتابٍ كلُّ حرف من حروفه يمثل تشريعًا، بل جنسية تضم شعوبًا متعددة اللغات ومتنوعة الأعراق، طبعها طابع جامع لهذه الجنسية الإسلامية التي يوحدها التبرؤ من الأوثان والآلهة الزائفة ويجمعها حب الله الواحد المنزه عن الشريك والشبيه المادي.


إن هذا الولاء المعارض للإلهيات الملوثة - هو المميز لأبناء (أتباع) محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين يمثلون ثلث العالم المؤمن بهذه العقيدة.


وهذه هي معجزته، بل إنها أكثر من معجزة رجل؛ لأنها معجزة العقل والفكر والعقيدة التي لها بذاتها هذه الطاقة التي عبر عنها بلسانه وشفتيه، وحطم بها جميع المعابد والأوثان الزائفة، وأنار بنورها ثلث العالم كله.


إن حياته وتأملاته (لتلقي الوحي) وتحديه البطولي للخرافات في بلاده وجرأته في مجابهة حقد المشركين، وثباته في وجه عدوان مشركي مكة خمسة عشر عامًا كان هو خلالها هدف التشهير وكان ضحاياها كثيرًا من صحابته، ثم هربه (هجرته إلى المدينة) وثباته الذي لا يتزعزع وعقيدته الثابتة التي خاض من أجلها حروبًا غير متكافئة متسلحًا بثقته التامة في نصر الله، وصبره الذي يتجاوز طاقات البشر في مواجهة المحن (الهزائم) وتسامحه عند النصر، وطموحه العقدي مجردًا عن السلطة، وصلاته الدائمة التي لا تنقطع، ورجوعه دائمًا إلى الله (سبحانه وتعالى) الذي أمده بالوحي.


هذا هو الإيمان. أمده بالقوة لإحياء عقيدة ذات وجهين:
هما: توحيد الله (جل وعلا) وتنزيهه.
إن الوجه الأول تأكيد توحيد الله (سبحانه وتعالى) الواحد الأحد.
أما الوجه الثاني فنفي صفات الألوهية عن غيره وتنزيه الخالق (تبارك وتعالى) عن كل شبيه.
بالأول حطم بالقوة الأوثان الزائفة.
وبالآخر أقام بالوحي عقيدة التوحيد.


كان خطيبًا. نبيًّا.. مشرعًا. مجاهدًا ناجحًا مؤمنًا. مقيمًا للعقيدة الصحيحة، وأقام دعوته منزهة عن الصور والأوثان، ناشرًا لعشرين إمبراطورية على الأرض. في ظل إمبراطوريته الروحية الموحدة.


إن عظمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على كل المستويات لم يبلغها إنسان آخر"[2].


وقال وليم موير في كتابه ((سيرة محمد)) (وأقول: صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فيما نقله عنه الدكتور مصطفى السباعي رحمه الله: "امتاز محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوح كلامه ويسر دينه، وقد أتم من الأعمال ما يدهش العقول، ولم يعهد التاريخ مصلحًا أيقظ النفوس، وأحيا الأخلاق، ورفع شأن الفضيلة، في زمن قصير كما فعل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم"[3].


وقال لين بول: "إن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتصف بكثير من الصفات الحميدة كاللطف والشجاعة ومكارم الأخلاق، حتى إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يحكم عليه دون أن يثار بما تتركه هذه الصفات في نفسه من أثر، ودون أن يكون هذا الحكم صادرًا عن غير ميل أو هوى، كيف لا وقد احتمل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عداء أهله أعوامًا، فلم يهن له عزم، ولا ضعفت له قوة، وبلغ من نبله أنه لم يكن في حياته البادئ بسحب يده من يد مصافحه، حتى ولو كان المصافح طفلا، وأنه لم يمر بجماعة يومًا، رجالا كانوا أو أطفالا دون أن يقرئهم السلام، وعلى شفتيه ابتسامة حلوة، وفي فيه نغمة جميلة كانت تكفي وحدها لتسحر سامعها، وتجذب القلوب إلى صاحبها"[4].


الرحمة والفضيلة في حربه صلى الله عليه وسلم:
يقول محمد أبو زهرة رحمه الله: "وإنه كان يصاحبُ حربَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ابتداء المعركة العملُ على تأليف القلوب حتى وقد اشتجرت السيوف، ولذلك يوصي عليه السلام جنده وقد أرسلهم للقتال بقوله: (تألفوا الناس، وتأنوا بهم، ولا تغيروا عليهم حتى تدعوهم؛ فما على الأرض من أهل مدر أو وبر أن تأتوني بهم مسلمين أحب إلي من أن تأتوني بأبنائهم ونسائهم وتقتلوا رجالهم).


هي حرب رفيقة تتسم بالتأليف، لا بالتقتيل، وبالمحافظة على الأنفس والرجال إلا أن تكون ضرورة ملجئة، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي بألا يقوم الجيش بإتلاف زرع أو قطع شجر أو قتل الضعاف من الذرية والنساء، والرجال الذين ليس لهم رأي في الحرب.


وبهذه الوصايا يتبين أن الحرب النبوية الفاضلة لا يصح أن تكون إتلافا وإفسادا، وتحللا من القيود الإنسانية، ولذلك لا يباح في القتال كل شيء، وإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شدد في منع قتل الأطفال والشيوخ من الذين لا يحاربون وليس لهم رأي في الحرب، والنساء، لأن القتال الذي كان من المسلمين إنما كان لدفع الاعتداء والقصاص من المعتدين ما داموا مستمرين أو على نية الاعتداء، أولئك ما كانوا يقاتلون ولا يعتدون، وليس في طاقتهم أن يقفوا محاربين الدعوة الإسلامية أن تسير في طريقها"[5].


وعليه، فإن حربه صلى الله عليه وسلم ليست "كحرب الأنذال اللؤماء الذين يضعون السيف في موضع البرء وموضع السقم، وإنما هي حرب الخُلق القوي الذي لا يضع السيف إلا حيث يكمن الداء، ويستقر، ليقتلع الشر من مكمنه، فلا يقتل إلا من اعتدى وحمل السيف، أو دبر الأمر لمن يحمله.


ولذلك كانت الفضيلة هي المسيطرة في كل أوقاتها في ابتدائها وسيرها وانتهائها، ولقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الإجهاز على الجريح، كما نهى عن تعذيب القتلى، إذا ضعفت قوة الجريح أن يقاوم، وذلك كله لاحترام الإنسانية، ولأن القتال ليس القصد منه إلا إضعاف قوة الطغاة، ودفع الاعتداء وليس منها الانتقام"[6].


وصدق ربنا الكريم الذي قال في حق حبيبه وصفوة خلقه: ﴿ وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ﴾ [القلم: 4].

[1] Histoire de la Turquie, p,p.276 - 277, TomeP
[2] فقه الخلافة وتطورها لتصبح عصبة أمم شرقية، للدكتور عبد الرزاق أحمد السنهوري، تحقيق: د.توفيق محمد الشاوي، ود.نادية عبد الرزاق السنهوري، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، ط1/ 1422هـ - 2001م، ص271 - 272، نقلا عن كتاب لا مارتين بعنوان "تاريخ تركيا"، 2/ 276 - 277.
[3] عظماؤنا في التاريخ، للدكتور مصطفى السباعي، دار الوراق ودار السلام، ط1/ 1418هـ - 1998م، ص46.
[4] نفسه.
[5] خاتم النبيين، 2/ 700، المكتبة العصرية، صيدا - بيروت، دون تاريخ.
[6] خاتم النبيين، 2/ 701.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/2665/#ixzz4SHuv9vMk

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
مظاهر الرحمة للبشر في شخصية محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) (WORD)*

أحمد مبارك سالم


http://www.alukah.net/publications_c...tions/0/41896/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الرسول الرحيم*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

محمد علاء الدين حسن




إنَّ الناس في حاجة إلى بشاشة سمحة.. الناس بحاجة إلى ودٍّ يسعهم، وحِلم لا يضيق بهم.. بحاجة إلى قلب كبير يحمل همومهم. والإنسان بغير قلب أشبه بآلة صمَّاء، وهو بغير روح أقرب إلى الحجر الصلب..الإنسان يتميز بقلبه وروحه، وبهما يرحم الإنسان.




والرحمة من صفات الله، هو الرحمن الرحيم، وهو أرحم الراحمين. قال تعالى: ﴿ وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ﴾. [الأعراف: 56].




ولو تراحم الناس لما كان بينهم مظلوم ولا بائس ولا محروم.. لو تراحم الناس لما اقتتلوا ولا سفكوا الدماء.. لو تراحم الناس لما تخاصموا ولما لجؤوا إلى المحاكم لحل النزاعات فيما بينهم.. لو تراحم الناس لسكنت النفوس.

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء)) متفق عليه.

وقال: ((لا تُنزَع الرحمة إلا من شقي)). رواه أبو داود والترمذي.

ونُقل عن المسيح عليه السلام قوله في عظة الجبل: " طوبى للرحماء فإنهم يُرحَمون ".

والرحمة دعوة الأنبياء والمرسلين، وتمثلت بأسمى معانيها وأروع صورها في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان الرحمة المهداة للعالمين، يحدو بهم نحو طريق الفلاح، ويضع خطط التغيير والإصلاح، محاطاً برعاية الله، مستنيراً بهديه، لا يأخذ الناس في دعوته بالمكر والخداع، ولا بالعنف والإكراه؛ بل يترفق بهم، ويلين لفظاظتهم، ويخاطبهم بما يفهمون. قال تعالى: ﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ [ الأنبياء: 107].

كان صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة في الدين والدنيا، أمَّا في الدين: فلأنه بُعث والناس في جاهلية وضلالة، فدعاهم إلى الحق، وبيَّن لهم الأحكام، وميَّز الحلال من الحرام. وأمَّا في الدنيا: فلأنهم تخلصّوا ببعثته من الذل والهوان، فالرسالة المحمدية رحمة للبشرية، وما تزال هذه الرحمة وارفة لمن يريد أن يستظل بها.

والبشرية اليوم في مسيس الحاجة إلى هذه الرحمة، وهي حائرة في متاهات المادية، وجحيم الحروب، وجفاء الأرواح والقلوب.

وعنصر الرحمة يظهر في رسالته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في مبدأ التوحيد الذي ينقذ الناس من الضلال وأثقال الوثنية والوهم والخرافة، فلا تنحني الرؤوس إلا لله الواحد القهار.

وحتى الكفار رُحموا ببعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث أخَّر الله عقوبتهم، فلم يستأصلهم بالعذاب، كالخسف والمسخ والغرق كما حدث للأمم السابقة، إكراماً له عليه الصلاة والسلام: ﴿ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ ﴾ [الأنفال: 33].

روى الترمذي بسند حسن عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن، ارحموا أهل الأرض يرحمكم أهل السماء)).

وروى الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول: ((لن تؤمنوا حتى تراحموا)). قالوا: كلنا رحيم. قال: ((إنه ليس برحمة أحدكم صاحبه ولكن رحمة العامة)).

ولما كسرت رباعيته قال: ((اللهم اهد قومي فإنهم لا يعلمون)). وجاء في بعض كتب التفسير في قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى ﴾ [الضحى: 5]. أنه لما نزلت عليه هذه الآية قال: ((اللهم لا أرضى يوم القيامة وواحد من أمَّتي في النار)).

وروى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قيل يا رسول الله ادع على المشركين. قال: ((إني لم أُبعث لعَّاناً وإنما بُعثت رحمة)).

وروى البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: " ما خُيِّر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بين أمرين إلا اختار أيسرهما ما لم يكن إثماً، فإن كان إثماً كان أبعد الناس منه، وما انتقم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لنفسه إلا أن تُنتَهَك حرمة الله فينتقم لله بها ".

وعن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول: ((مثَل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الإنسان إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمّى والسهر)).

قال تعالى: ﴿ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ ﴾ [آل عمران: 159]. وقال تعالى: ﴿ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ﴾[ التوبة: 128].

وروى الترمذي بسند صحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((ليس منا مَن لم يرحم صغيرنا ويوقِّر كبيرنا)).

ومرَّ برسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم جنازة فقال: ((مستريح أو مستراح منه)). قالوا: ما المستريح وما المستراح منه؟ قال: ((العبد المؤمن يستريح من نصب الدنيا وأذاها إلى رحمة الله، والعبد الفاجر يستريح منه العباد والبلاد والشجر والدواب)).

ومن جوانب رحمته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ما رواه البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فقال: تقبِّلون الصبيان فما نقبِّلهم. فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((أوَ أملك لك أن نزع الله من قلبك الرحمة؟!)).

وروى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قبَّل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم الحسن بن علي وعنده الأقرع بن حابس التميمي جالسا، فقال الأقرع: إن لي عشرة من الولد ما قبَّلت منهم أحدا. فنظر إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ثم قال: ((مَن لا يَرحم لا يُرحم)).

وجاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يشكو قسوة قلبه، فقال له: ((أَتحب أن يلين قلبك وتدرك حاجتك؟ ارحم اليتيم، وامسح رأسه، وأطعمه من طعامك)).

وهاهو خادمه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يحدثنا كيف كان تعامل النبي معه فيقول: خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عشر سنين، لا والله ما سبَّني سبَّة قط، ولا قال لي أف قط، ولا قال لي في شيء فعلتُ لِمَ فعلتَه، ولا لشيء لم أفعله أَلا فعلتَه.

وروى أبو داود عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إلى الصلاة وقمنا معه، فقال أعرابي في الصلاة: اللهم ارحمني ومحمدا، ولا ترحم معنا أحدا. فلما سلَّم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال للأعرابي: ((لقد تحجّرت واسعا)). يريد رحمة الله.

وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: كنت أمشي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعليه برد نجراني غليظ الحاشية، فأدركه أعرابي فجبذه بردائه جبذة حتى رأيت صفحة عنق رسول الله قد أثَّرت بها حاشية البرد من شدة جبذته، فقال: يا محمد، أعطني من مال الله الذي عندك. فالتفت إليه فضحك، ثم أمر له بعطاء.

وروى البخاري: ((دخلت امرأة النار في هرة ربطتها، فلم تطعمها، ولم تدعها تأكل من خشاش الأرض)).

وروى معاوية بن قرة أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله، إني لأرحم الشاة أن أذبحها. فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إن رحمتها رحمك الله)). يعني: إذا ذبحتها فاذبحها وأنت راحم لها.

وعن عبدالله بن جعفر قال: ركب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بغلته وأردفني خلفه، فدخل حائطاً – بستاناً – لرجل من الأنصار، فإذا فيه جمل، فلما رأى النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حنَّ وذرفت عيناه، فنزل صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فمسح ذفراه وسراته فسكن فقال: ((مَن صاحب هذا الجمل؟)). فجاء شاب من الأنصار وقال: أنا. فقال: ((أَلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملَّكك الله إياها، فإنه شكاك إليّ أنك تجيعه وتدئبه)).

وروى البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال: ((بينما رجل يمشي بطريق اشتد عليه العطش، فوجد بئراً فنزل فشرب، ثم خرج، فإذا كلب يلهث يأكل الثرى من العطش، فقال الرجل: لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل الذي كان بلغ مني، فنزل فملأ خفَّه، ثم أمسكه بفيه، فسقى الكلب، فشكر الله له، فغفر له)).

ولم يكن عليه الصلاة والسلام يطيق أن يرى دابة تحمل فوق طاقتها، ونهى أن يُتخذَ مَن فيه روح غرضاً للتسلية، كحال ما يُعرَف بمصارعة الثيران، ونهى عن التحريش بين البهائم. وأنكر على أهل الجاهلية شق آذان الأنعام. وأمر عند ذبح الحيوان أن يحد المرء شفرته، وألا نذبح ذبيحة ودابة أخرى تنظر إليها، وألا يحد الذابح شفرته بحضرة الذبيحة. وعندما كبرت بغلة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يطحن لها الشعير، ويطعهمها بيديه الشريفتين.

وما حصل ويحصل من تكالب الأعداء على نبي الرحمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، قابلته الأمَّة قاطبة بالحكمة المعهودة، فوحدت صفوفها على اختلاف مذاهبها، وجمعت كلمتها في نصرة نبيها، وذلك دلالة واضحة على خيرية هذه الأمة، أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، فلنكن على الدوام دعاة الخير والهدى، ولنلتزم هدي النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولننشر رسالته للناس كافة. والحمد لله رب العالمين.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/53/#ixzz4SHvpWkC4

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقل نافع ، دمت نافعًا أخانا الحبيب .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> نقل نافع ، دمت نافعًا أخانا الحبيب .


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة

محمد مسعد ياقوت

http://almeshkat.net/book/4783

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نبي الرحمة  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  - د. محمد أحمد المبيض

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/11532

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نَبيُّ الهُدَى وَالرَّحـمَةِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

الدكتور عبد المجيد البيانوني

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/6161

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذوي الأعذار

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2016/1...-post_858.html

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

صلوات الله وسلامه على من أرسله الله تعالى رحمة للعالمين

صلى الله وسلم على الرحمن المهداة سيدنا محمد ورضي الله عن اله وصحبه

نفع الله بكم للتدكير بالسنة المطهرة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
من رحمته عليه الصلاة والسلام بالحيوان، فقد روى أبو داود في سننه حديثا عن عبد الله بن جعفر رضي الله عنه قال:
((أردفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفه ذات يوم، فأسرَّ إليَّ حديثًا لا أحدث به أحدًا من النَّاس، وكان أحب ما استتر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاجته هدفًا أو حائش نخل،
 قال: فدخل حائطًا لرجل من الأنصار فإذا جمل، فلما رأى النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حنَّ وذرفت عيناه، فأتاه النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمسح ذفراه، فسكت، 
فقال: من رب هذا الجمل؟ لمن هذا الجمل؟
 فجاء فتى من الأنصار فقال: لي يا رسول الله.
 فقال: أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملَّكك الله إياها؟ فإنه شكا إليَّ أنك تجيعه وتدئبه)).


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *رحمة النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلَّم بالكفار - الشيخ خليل ملا خاطر
http://www.mediafire.com/?qu54y444084ykrx
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما شاء الله، بارك الله.
 أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رحمة سيد العالمين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالأقوام المخالفين 
د. تهاني جميل أحمد بدري 
http://www.alukah.net/library/0/122818/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا زلت معطائًا، نفع الله بك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك شيخ أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *من مظاهر رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - خطبة منبرية* الشيخ أحمد الزومان



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/library/0/122985/#ixzz4zFCM1bx3

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الرحمة في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم -  _عبدالرحمن بن إدريس الدريس
https://islamhouse.com/ar/books/2825367/
_

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خلق الرحمة عند نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/123103/#ixzz4zYKQV3kB

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الرحمة في سيرة المصطفى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ورحمته بأمته
د. أمل بنت إسماعيل محمد زاهد الصيني
http://www.alukah.net/library/0/124172/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه:
473 - ( 1373 ) حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد عن مالك بن أنس ( فيما قرئ عليه ) عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أنه قال: كان الناس إذا رأوا أول الثمر جاءوا به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فإذا أخذه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: اللهم بارك لنا في ثمرنا وبارك لنا في مدينتنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا وبارك لنا في مدنا اللهم إن إبراهيم عبدك وخليلك ونبيك وإني عبدك ونبيك وإنه دعاك لمكة وإني أدعوك للمدينة بمثل مادعاك لمكة ومثله معه قال: ثم يدعو أصغر وليد له فيعطيه ذلك الثمر.

فيه من كمال لطفه ورفقه ورحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يختار أصغر وليد من الموجودين فيقدم له هذا الرطب؛ لأن نفس الصغير تتعلق به أكثر، فمقتضى الرحمة والمؤانسة له أن يقدم له مثل هذا؛ لأن فرَحَه به أشد.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح رياض الصالحين:
**
"أما ما يفعله بعض الناس من الجفاء والغلظة بالنسبة للصبيان، فتجده لا يمكن صبيه من أن يحضر إلى مجلسه، ولا أن يمكن صبيه من أن يطلب منه شيئا، وإذا رآه عند الرجال انتهره،* *فهذا خلاف السنة وخلاف الرحمة.**". 


*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في "الجواب الصحيح" (5 /469 - 471):
وفي الصحيح عن أنس أن امرأة كان في عقلها شيء قالت: يا رسول الله! إن لي إليك حاجة، قال:" يا أم فلان خذي في أي الطرق شئت قومي فيه حتى أقوم معك"، فخلا معها يناجيها حتى قضت حاجتها" رواه مسلم.
وعن أنس قال: كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتدور به في حوائجها حتى تفرغ ثم يرجع. رواه البخاري في الأدب.
وروي عن ابن أبي أوفى قال:" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي مع الأرملة والمسكين فيقضي له حاجته".
 وعنه قال:" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر الذكر ويقل اللغو ويطيل الصلاة ويقصر الخطبة ولا يستنكف أن يمشي مع العبد ولا مع الأرملة حتى يفرغ من حاجتهم". ورواه الدارمي والحاكم في صحيحه.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الرحمة بالعجماوات في السنة النبوية*



د. محمد عويس عبد الرحيم محمود

http://www.alukah.net/library/0/128296/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على نبينا محمد
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
معالم الرحمة بالبيئة ومكوناتها في السنة النبوية الشريفة (PDF)*

د. محمد عبد القادر الفقي


http://www.alukah.net/library/0/129327/#ixzz5RAkgVImU

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال مالك بن الحويرث رضي الله عنه :
أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن شَببة متقاربون ، فأقمْنا عنده عشرين ليلة ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رحيمًا رقيقا، فَظنّ أنا قد اشتقنا أهلنا ، فسألنا عن مَن تركنا مِن أهلنا ، فأخبرناه ، فقال : ارجعوا إلى أهليكم ، فأقيموا فيهم وعلموهم ، ومروهم .
رواه البخاري ومسلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَدَّث عبد اللَّه بن مَسْعُود رضي اللَّه عنه فقال : 
كُنّا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر ، فانطلق لحاجته ، فَرَأينا حُمّرة معها فَرْخَان ، فأخذنا فَرْخَيها ، فجاءت الحمرة فَجَعَلَتْ تَفْرُش ، فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : مَن فَجَع هذه بِوَلَدِها ؟ رُدّوا وَلَدها إليها . ورأى قَرية نَمْل قد حَرَقناها ، فقال : مَن حَرَق هذه ؟ قلنا : نحن ، قال : إنه لا ينبغي أن يُعذّب بالنار إلاّ رب النار .
رواه أبو داود والحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي ، وصححه الألباني والأرنؤوط .

----------

